# Fur-fiction starring forum members! ^>^



## NoahGryphon (Nov 25, 2013)

So this is like the ''comic starring forum members'' post, but in this you make fur-fictions (furry stories) with forum members in it! ^>^

[No insulting stories]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2013)

Once upon a time there was a happy little sausage called Gibby

And he lived happily ever after

the end


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 25, 2013)

Once upon a time there was a happy little shit called Mr. Fox, and he used to smile.

Now it's gone.

The end...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 25, 2013)

Once upon a time, there was a lone princess named Vae. Her hair was sparkling silk of ebony, azure, and ivory. Her eyes were a piercing silver, like the lining of a silver cloud amongst the darkness, and lined perfectly with strokes of paint as dark as the night.
She was wearing a black corset with blue lacing and silver front panels, a matching lace skirt that was made of black lace at the top, then faded to blue, then faded to white at the tips, a thicker black leather skirt underneath, black knee-high platform boots with blue tubing that lit up as she walked and silver panels on the front, blue fishnet stockings, blue fishnet gloves, a black leather choker with a silver moon and a sparkling sapphire gem in the center of the crescent hanging down from it, silver moon earrings, a pair of black Oakley sunglasses, and perfectly manicured black nails.

The preps were staring at her, so she raised her middle finger at them.

And then everyone died, because their brains caved into mush upon reading this ridiculous bullshit.

~Fin~


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 25, 2013)

There once was a Death Knight named Ozzie.
She drinks in excess and bossy.
She works in a place of books,
full of idiots and smooks,
And has a jacket she stole from Fonzie.

And:

In a world far, far, away in a place of magic, intrigue, adventure, and nude Mailbox Dancers, there was a hero. Not your normal everyday heroes like Superman and Batman, but more along the lines of Deadpool. That Hero was Ozriel, Champion of the Knights of the Ebon Blade.

With his trusty Sidekick, slutfox the Shaman, the two embarked on an adventure across the world to discover the most unknown and unusual places of Azeroth; The Lion's Pride Inn.

The Slutfox wanted to see this miraculous place of moral decay and depravity and all Oz wanted to do was to "wreck-sum-shite-up"., so the Slutfox summoned his rocket mount and the two made their way across the Eastern Kingdoms into the blazing sunset.

Once they arrived, the two began to gather supplies for their Disguise-o-matic 9001 machine so the populace would ruin their fun due to their faction affiliation. Slutfox wore his trendy Gnomish Disguise while Ozriel applied Makeup to re-create a rather racist but do-able "night-face", while using the disguise-o-matic 9001 to change his gender. 

"You have tits." The Slutfox announced with a frown. "No I do not, I just moved my balls to another place." Grinned the Death Knight sagaciously.

As the two crossed the town's threshold, they were besieged by random messages and requests for a "Good time" along with other requests for "a transaction in the personal sector". As our two stalwart heroes entered the inn, they could not believe what they saw...

*-to be continued.*



Vaelarsa said:


> Once upon a time, there was a lone princess named Vae. Her hair was sparkling silk of ebony, azure, and ivory. Her eyes were a piercing silver, like the lining of a silver cloud amongst the darkness, and lined perfectly with strokes of paint as dark as the night.
> She was wearing a black corset with blue lacing and silver front panels, a matching lace skirt that was made of black lace at the top, then faded to blue, then faded to white at the tips, a thicker black leather skirt underneath, black knee-high platform boots with blue tubing that lit up as she walked and silver panels on the front, blue fishnet stockings, blue fishnet gloves, a black leather choker with a silver moon and a sparkling sapphire gem in the center of the crescent hanging down from it, silver moon earrings, a pair of black Oakley sunglasses, and perfectly manicured black nails.
> 
> The preps were staring at her, so she raised her middle finger at them.
> ...




You need more typos and MCR inserts.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 25, 2013)

There once was a man. He died.

The end.

Don't worry, he was wearing a mink coat at the time, so it's fUrRy~


----------



## Aleu (Nov 25, 2013)

On the forums, there joined a wolfaboo
she said, "greetings, my name is aleu".
Then, she would pun
and when she was done
everyone begged for a gun.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 25, 2013)

Aleu said:


> On the forums, there joined a wolfaboo
> she said, "greetings, my name is aleu".
> Then, she would pun
> and when she was done
> everyone begged for a gun.



Stahhhhppp! ;A;
Your puns...
I'll give you gold!


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 25, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Stahhhhppp! ;A;
> Your puns...
> I'll give you gold!


FAF Gold, like reddit gold.

Yes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2013)

Furries are red,
Furries are blue,
If you open SAI,
And fuck with the hue.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 25, 2013)

Furries are red
Furries are blue
Fuck SAI
Love, MSPAINT


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Once upon a time there was a happy little sausage called Gibby
> 
> And he lived happily ever after
> 
> the end



and then I cut the sausage into pieces and ate it as a bratwurst sandwich.

but srsly tho this thread is kinda...MEH.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 25, 2013)

Batsy said:


> and then I cut the sausage into pieces and ate it as a bratwurst sandwich.
> 
> but srsly tho this thread is kinda...MEH.



this thread is epic :3


----------



## Aleu (Nov 25, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> this thread is epic :3



Not really.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 25, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> this thread is epic :3



#NOPE.JPG


----------



## Mentova (Nov 25, 2013)

There once was a fox
And he really liked cocks
So he was fucked in a box

I donno I am bad at creative writing :c


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 25, 2013)

Mentova said:


> There once was a fox
> And he really liked cocks
> So he was fucked in a box
> 
> I donno I am bad at creative writing :c



this is it
this is your biography
it's perfection :V


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 25, 2013)

Mentova said:


> There once was a fox
> And he really liked cocks
> So he was fucked in a box
> 
> I donno I am bad at creative writing :c



Still a better love story than Twilight.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2013)

Mentova said:


> There once was a fox
> And he really liked cocks
> So he was fucked in a box
> 
> I donno I am bad at creative writing :c



Roses are red
The grass is green
You're the biggest faggit
That I have ever seen


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Roses are red
> The grass is green
> You're the biggest faggit
> That I have ever seen



THAT WAS BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2013)

Batsy said:


> THAT WAS BEAUTIFUL.



I just realised that my sig made the perfect reaction pic.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Roses are red
> The grass is green
> You're the biggest faggit
> That I have ever seen



are you ever not rude!?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 25, 2013)

Mentova said:


> There once was a fox
> And he really liked cocks
> So he was fucked in a box
> 
> I donno I am bad at creative writing :c



You will be fucked with lots of cocks, 
You will be fucked in a box.
You will be fucked on a house,
and perhaps next to the computer mouse.
You will be fucked here and there.
You will be fucked everywhere.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2013)

Roses are brown
Violets are brown
Which one of you *cunts*
Keeps shitting on my garden


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 25, 2013)

FAF memvers can be rude,
or often crass and lewd.
The thread was bland,
until we discussed bending Mentova over a nightstand.
Now we have lightened the mood.

I am an elf that speaks in limericks
while maintaining my facade of a dick.
All of you can eat shit,
while you point and click,
and most of you will probably "this" my post, you hicks. >:V


----------



## Aleu (Nov 25, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> are you ever not rude!?


The amount of caring is nil
So take a step back
it's not an attack
bro, you need to chill


----------



## SirRob (Nov 25, 2013)

Mentova fondled Gibby tenderly as he placed a kiss on his tip. Slowly he took Gibby into his mouth, swirling his tongue around the plump sausage. Gibby shivered with delight; the warm, moist mouth caressed his flesh as his juices mixed with Mentova's saliva.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 25, 2013)

There once was an attention whore-ies
As obnoxious as downshifting lorries.
But he had reason to fear
He was unwelcome here,
So added the caveat, "No insulting stories."


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2013)

Whenever life gets you down, Mrs.Brown
And things seem hard or tough
And furries are stupid, obnoxious or daft
And you feel that you've had quite enough


Just remember that you're posting on a website that's uploading
And downloading at nine hundred pics an hour
That's refreshing at nineteen kilobytes a second, so it's reckoned
A site that is the source of all our power


The site and you and me and all the furs that we can see
Are clicking at a million views a day
In another web address at forty thousand views an hour
On the place we call the 'Forums of FA'


Our gallery itself contains a hundred billion pics
It's a hundred thousand dog dicks side to side
It bulges in the middle, sixteen thousand metres thick
But out by us, it's just three thousand metres wide


We're thirty thousand posts from the OP's original point
We do this in all two hundred million threads
And our forum is only one of millions of billions
In this amazing and expanding internet


The internet itself keeps on expanding and expanding
In all of the directions it can whizz
As fast as it can go, the speed of light, you know
Twelve million gigabytes a minute and that's the fastest speed there is


So remember, when you're feeling very depressed and insecure
How amazingly unlikely is your death
And pray that there's intelligent posts somewhere else
'Cause there's bugger all down here on FAF

[yt]buqtdpuZxvk[/yt]


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 25, 2013)

How I'm glad my filter is always on General then.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, it's bad luck to be you.
This forum will make you feel really blue
When you think your thread is good
then it turns to shit like it should
Oh, it's bad luck to be you.

A boy who loved owls came to this place
The was estatic to meet a new face
They were bad, the threads he created,
the users shat in them so elated, 
and they left you feeling very bereft.

Oh, it's bad luck to be you.
This forum will make you feel really blue
When you think your thread is good
then it turns to shit like it should
Oh, it's bad luck to be you.

The threads you make were pretty, pretty bad.
They often made the users really sad.
I cannot say for certainty
That you'll say and post fervently,
but I congratulate for lasting this long,

OHHHHH!

Oh, it's bad luck to be you.
This forum will make you feel really blue
When you think your thread is good
then it turns to shit like it should
Oh, it's bad luck to be
Really bad luck to be
Nobody could disagree.
It's a freaking guarantee.
Oh, it's bad luck to be you.

Diddily do..


----------



## Aetius (Nov 25, 2013)

You know Crusadercat and Rukh_whitefang,
 Tora and Asswings

But do you recall, the most famous shitposter of all?

Tashkent the banned user
Had a very terrible ego
And if you ever saw it
You would even say it glows
All of the other posters
Used to laugh and call him names
They never let poor Taskhent
Join in any FAFer games

Then one foggy April Eve
Tashkent came to say
"Statue with your metal so bright
 I'll rub shit on you tonight."

Then how the posters loved him
As they shouted out with glee
"Tashkent the banned FAFer
You'll go down in history"


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 25, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> are you ever not rude!?


 I am the bat,
not in the hat,
obsessed with the flame
that's surely my game
you think this is rude? please, you gotta confess
that after fire burns there's no way out of this mess.

ok now everything is starting to sound like rap battles.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 25, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Oh, it's bad luck to be you.
> This forum will make you feel really blue
> When you think your thread is good
> then it turns to shit like it should
> ...



its not my fault, this forum is just full of not-nice people.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 25, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> its not my fault, this forum is just full of not-nice people.



yooo don't call out on us, keep that rage at bay.
won't get too far, you won't get your way
Forum so mean? Please, you can't even see
your ego so high, please someone set it free.
you think rubber is hip? that is quite the stretch.
why dont you go and first learn to play fetch?
WAIT YOU CAN'T. You can only squeak.
Before you call out on shit, before you start to freak,
look at all the stupid that flows from your bird brain.


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

A long time ago, on a forum far, far away....

Furry wars episode III: Revenge of the Sithposters.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 25, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> its not my fault, this forum is just full of not-nice people.


Maybe, just maybe, you're doing something wrong.



Rain-Wizard said:


> A long time ago, on a forum far, far away....
> 
> Furry wars episode III: Revenge of the Sithposters.



May the furs be with you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2013)

There are trolls on the site, and there are newbies,
There are idiots and morons,
And then there are those that are spammers,
But I've never been one of them.

I'm a regular poster,
And I have been since before I was born,
And the one thing they say about regulars is,
They'll take you as soon as you're warm.

You don't have to be an oldfag,
You don't have to have a great brain,
You don't have to have any friends here,
You're a poster the moment you came.

Because:

Every thread is sacred,
Every thread is great,
If a thread is wasted,
Mods get quite irate.

Every thread is sacred,
Every thread is great,
If a thread is wasted,
Mods get quite irate.

​Let the newfags spill theirs,
On the dusty den,
Mods shall make them pay for,
Every thread posted again.

Every thread is wanted,
Every thread's alright,
Every thread is needed,
In our fave website.

Spammers, trolls, and morons,
Post theirs just anywhere,
But mods love those who treat their
Posts with much more care.

Every thread is sacred,
Every thread is great,
If a thread is wasted,
Mods get quite irate.

Every thread is wanted,
Every thread's alright,
Every thread is needed,
In our fave website.

Every thread is useful,
Every thread is fine,
Mods need everybody's,
Mine and mine and mine.

Let the newbie spill theirs,
Over art exchange, rants and raves,
Mods shall strike them down for
Each thread that's posted in vain

Every thread is wanted,
Every thread's alright,
Every thread is needed,
In our fave website.

Every thread is sacred,
Every thread is great,
If a thread is wasted,
Mods get quite irate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUspLVStPbk


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

Gibby, I am loving the Monty Python stuff. <3


----------



## Percy (Nov 25, 2013)

There was once a cat with beautiful eyes. Everybody that gazed into them could not stop staring at them. His shirt was striped as well; this seemed to have further increased his mesmerization. At some point, it seemed as if anybody that even took a subtle glance at him would be affected.

But now, he is but an average fellow. People have become desensitized to his looks. He still lurks around, though, waiting for his next victim.

...that was bad wasn't it


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 25, 2013)

I had a nice Fresh Prince of Bel-Air edit going, but decided against it so as to not infuriate the mods any further in regards to the OP.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 25, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> its not my fault, this forum is just full of not-nice people.



[yt]Cj-3er14-aY?t=35s[/yt]

Oh it's baaaad luck to be you. 
This forum will make you really blue
When you think your thread is good, 
it turns to shit like it should
Oh, it's bad luck to be you.

You think the forum members are really mean
They make you piss, moan and scream.
You can trow a tantrum like Benny,
and get banned in a jiffy,
but the members will miss your posts very much.


Oh, it's bad luck to be you.
This forum will make you feel really blue
When you think your thread is good
then it turns to shit like it should
Oh, it's bad luck to be you.

You make mention of your latex fetish stuff,
it's enough to put the users in a rut.
I guess its better than dogfucking
Or diaper poop a-mucking
but we get tired when you mention it a lot.

Oh, it's bad luck to be you.
This forum will make you feel really blue
When you think your thread is good
then it turns to shit like it should
Oh, it's bad luck to be you.

When you post, you leave your mark on history
Why you stay is a bit of a mystery.
Your threads are really bland,
Your owl fetish I can't understand.
But you are a nifty guy. :V

Oh, it's bad luck to be you.
This forum will make you feel really blue
When you think your thread is good
then it turns to shit like it should
Oh, it's bad luck to be
Really bad luck to be
Nobody could disagree.
It's a freaking guarantee.
Oh, it's bad luck to be you.



Rilvor said:


> I had a nice Fresh Prince of Bel-Air edit going, but decided against it so as to not infuriate the mods any further in regards to the OP.



A bard's tale works, or how about...umm...:X

The..Jeffersons?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 25, 2013)

I liked this better when there was poetry ):


----------



## Aleu (Nov 25, 2013)

Furs and trolls of every stage
Wouldn't you like to see something strange?
If yes then you're quite daft
on this site of FAF

This is FAF
This is FAF
newbies flamed once they're in sight

This is FAF
Every thread is full of yiff
PG-13 is but a myth

Newbs here flee
From our flames
Most just hide in Forum Games

I am the wolf who likes to pun
twisting these words just makes it fun

I am the fox who is a slut
I can't help that I enjoy my smut

This is FAF
This is FAF

FAF, FAF, FAF, FAF

There are trolls
lurking here
all of them ready to cause newbs to fear

We are furs, don't you doubt us now
not everyone is the same

Down in Palette Town
There are art whores all around
Waiting to ask for some free
YIFF

This is FAF
Pink and mauve
and maybe blue
Sparkledogs?
No art for you

Whining here, flaming there
Soon there's banning everywhere.
There's too much drama for one to bare

Everybody cry
everybody cry
Just ask mods, they'll tell you why

I am the user who won't be named
Oldfags know just why I'm famed

I am the poster who's just returned
Seven bans later, I've not yet learned

I am the mod so no talk-backs
lest you desire to taste my axe

This is FAF
This is FAF
FAF FAF FAF FAF FAF FAF


----------



## Jaseface (Nov 25, 2013)

The air was cool, on a quiet summer night, a light breeze winding through the trees.  Unknown of where he was coming from a lone husky is lost traveling through the forest.  Every few minutes the light from the moon cascades through the top of the trees.  A low level of fog floats across the ground eerily floating along its way faintly glowing blue from the moon light.  The only sounds that can be heard are the sounds of twigs breaking as Jase's paws step on them.  Everything gets dark around Jase as a cloud covers the moon, but for some reason the fog on the ground continues to glow on its own as if it was possessed by some force.  Following the direction the fog seems to be coming from and only paying attention to the mysterious travel companion Jase doesn't notice that the trees around him are becoming thicker with each step he takes.

    After what seems like hours of following the fog, Jase stumbles upon the source.  In a clearing of the forest there is an old abandoned single brick castle turret standing tall in the center of a lake.  The water is extremely still as if it were a mirror to the gods of this forgotten sanctuary.  Lighting bugs dance around the lake and through the fog coming from the edges creating a breath taking view.  One single stone arch bridge is all that connects the misty shore to this magical building.  The fog at the ground starts to part forming an open path leading to the bridge, cautiously Jase decides to start walking to the bridge.  Once he is closer Jase can see that across the bridge are old fire piles to light the path, putting one paw on the stone to cross the bridge Jase is startled by a loud noise next to him.  The air around him gets warmer as each section of the bridges torches light on fire by themselves with a ghostly green fire.

     The tower beckons Jase pulling him closer, walking across the bridge the clearing feels as if it has been awoken from a long slumber.  Coming up to the door it is warm to the touch and opens easily without a sound.  Inside Jase can see a spiral staircase going up and down, a strong sense of Deja Vu hits him and he starts going down the winding pathway.  

To Be Continued... (if i feel up to finishing it here)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 25, 2013)

A furry entered a bar, and got kicked out for being a faggot, the end.


----------



## Machine (Nov 25, 2013)

Today was born such a bore
A thread of quality so poor
No butthurt, no grief, no porn
'Twas the creed of OP
Only this, nothing more

But FAF is not a place so kind
To those of weakened soul and mind
Like those before OP, they must stay and find
Decipher certain content and unwind
Before the teeth of FAF begin to grind
Gnash, gnash, gnash

Alas! Some just can't listen well
When they compare 'net to hell
Lacrimal glands all wrought a-swell
And so the delicious tears of OP fell
With echoing words, "Top lel."


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 25, 2013)

Once upon a time there was a magical kingdom in a magical coffeecup. In that coffeecup roamed many pretty StuGs and happy nazis, but then, a not so mighty beast appeared and tipped the cup and spilled the magical coffee juice on the beasts's hand, and so it whimpered away, wondering what it did wrong. 
But this beast was foolish and did not learn. It did not take long until it came back. It disregarded the advice to stand back, but now, the foolish beast is back near the coffeecup, and its bold moves have already almost tipped the cup over once again.


----------



## TheRH100 (Nov 25, 2013)

There was once this sergal named Randy.
He went to this high school.
But despite being down a lot of time he ate candy.
------randomyiffline------------------
Randy then became cool.
Screw that he was only a geek but was dandy.
Nobody ever heard from him again.
Actually they did, he was in chicago.
He got fat from voring pizzas with smaller sergals on them.
Then he inexplicably returned to normal and went back to cleveland.
Le end.
(PS. sequel coming soon!)


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 25, 2013)

Time for me to have a little fun.


SirRob said:


> Mentova fondled Gibby tenderly as he placed a kiss on his tip. Slowly he took Gibby into his mouth, swirling his tongue around the plump sausage. Gibby shivered with delight; the warm, moist mouth caressed his flesh as his juices mixed with *Mentova and* *S**aliva*.



I will try to think of some original material in the mean time.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 25, 2013)

The furry was sad
I don't really give a fuck
I suck at poetry


----------



## TheRH100 (Nov 25, 2013)

Randy, a sergal from cleveland, ohio, was feeling like going to the west, so he did.
He went to los angeles and las vegas.
But mostly las vegas. (I'm bad at storytelling)
Then he picked up a few women willing to do stuff for him for a price.
Then yiff.
Then, after experiencing his first yiff, he goes back to cleveland.
Then he watches the browns lose to the stealers.
Then he destroys his TV.
Then he has nothing to do but be online with no TV now.
Le end.


----------



## Machine (Nov 25, 2013)

This forum is PG-13
No one wants your furry sex fantasies
To be seen.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Long ago I did such a thing as write a rather lengthy story featuring most of the main 
forums posters. My first goal was to use the knowledge I had gotten from the forum and
the posters to describe them and how they looked and what they wore and even the perfume.
Then as it went along the form mods and admin were the bad guys and random people were
what I called the "Cannon Fodder" That were killed in fights and stuff. It was rather fun and
made for an interesting story. 

An undertaking like that would be rather nice.


----------



## TheRH100 (Nov 25, 2013)

second sequel
Randy ate a candy bar.
Randy watched tv.
Yeah, this is getting a bit boring.
He then played guitar flawlessly.
He then was in hollywood.
But then he got bored and went home again.
He stopped traveling.
He disappeared because sergals don't exist.
This story then became 500x more boring in one single line. So here's a smiley for your amusement.

Le end.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 25, 2013)

TheRH100 said:


> second sequel
> -snip-.



no stop.


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

If FAF was a story, it would be in sitcom form. With the laughing tracks and everything.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 25, 2013)

Now it so happened that in the time of the great Dragon Raptro, there lived a slightly cunning fox in a village far to the west across the great water. 
In this western lands there a storm brewing. A conflict between the powerful wolves and cunning foxes. The great age of the wolf had risen in the ruins of what had once been the time of Men. Now with the gathering of great numbers of fox the power of the wolves was threatened. The Canadians, uh, I mean the Mystics of the North were all that stood between peace and war. The wolves soon learned the weakness of the fox and in their wisdom purchased a brewery. 

"Now we have the means to keep them in line!" The elder Wolf dog knew that this fix would not last for long. He had to find another solution and so would call upon the wisest of the fox's ... Grandma Fox!


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 25, 2013)

What is this fuckery that I see?
A dumbass thread on page #3?
What's wrong with you people, have you no shame?!
Oh wait, you're all furfags, I guess that's to blame.

I chose to do poetry instead because yes.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 25, 2013)

Guys I swear if you don't stop making poems and songs mocking the latex dude Imma smack yo asses >:C


----------



## Magick (Nov 25, 2013)

In the corner sat a quiet shifter, curious and a shy recluse
When asked to join in the fun, he will most always refuse
Preferring to being a friendly ghost, he plays the role well
Always resounding in his head, a haunting whisper
That it is other people who make up hell

I don't know, I gave it a shot :/


----------



## Pine (Nov 25, 2013)

Once upon a time there was this guy who died, then he suddenly came back from the dead just to make a pointless post.
To be continued?


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 25, 2013)

The Eldest fox also had problems with the new magical Drink called Beer it was intoxicating and it 
rendered the greatest of Fox warriors Mentova in a constant state of bliss and when the drink ran out 
the warriors suffered greatly. She soon learned that Moderation in the consummation of the magical 
drink Beer had to be the key. She gathered all of the drink and locked it in a new building called
a Tavern and only served it at nights and charged a great fee for it. Soon the foxes learned to only
drink the Magical drink on the resting days of the week and the New business that was Guild operated
opened called the Tavern. 

Soon the Fox's again grew strong and were able to face the wolves. The Magical drink was shared by all
on the days of rest and soon it was traditional for Foxes and wolves to go out drinking on "Friday and 
Saturday nights. The cunning foxes had turned the magical drink Beer into a profitable business and 
Trapped the wolves into buying their own beer!


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 26, 2013)

All was well in the western lands until one day the wolves discovered that someone had changed the recipe for the magical brew. Wolves had started to dissapear. Then they discovered that so to were foxes and others. 
"What the hey is going on here?" A fox had entered the sacred chamber of the wolves, the hunting shop. 
"But I am a wolf! or at least I was before I drank the brew!" the little creature was taken to the great sage
who was known for the wearing strange helmets. The sage looked the creature over from bottom to bottom then smiled. 
"This new brew, it made you feel kinda ... slutty?" He asked her the question as he got a little closer. 
The questioning suddenly ended as a lare wolf staggered in. "I ..I... I am a fox! What is happening to me?"


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 26, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Guys I swear if you don't stop making poems and songs mocking the latex dude Imma smack yo asses >:C



you know you want to do it too, Menty >:V

and poem...

There was once a man,
ruler of land,
who was torn to shreds by the cats,
and got his eyes eaten by bats.

the end.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 26, 2013)

I keep misreading this as "Fur-friction"


----------



## Aetius (Nov 26, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I keep misreading this as "Fur-friction"



Time for some erotica involving members.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 26, 2013)

Time ago there was a thread about stories and poetry until someone misread it's name and I suspired as I understood the inevitable faith, tons of tons of porn was about to come, the corruption is already here, oh god, why have you forsaken us? All hope is gone


----------



## Antronach (Nov 26, 2013)

*The Friction Of Passion*​
   The power was out that cold winter evening. Mentova, Gibby and Coffeecup hadn't seen anything like this since last year when they forgot to pay the electric bill. They were worried that with the heater without power, they would surely turn into furcicles, so Mentova had an idea. He rubbed Gibby and Coffeecup together to create heat, in hopes that the friction between the two would cause them to burst into flames and provide some heat to him. At first they complained, but as soon as Mentonva mentioned that they were in his house, the other two gave up.
   At first, it was uncomfortable. The heat scared Gibby and Coffeecup, who hadn't felt heat like that since their emo phase in high school. Mentova was pleased with the occurring results, only to lose hope when the two saw each other's eyes. Gibby and Coffeecup remembered the affection they lost so many years ago when they hit puberty and sought out women instead of their true desires. Eventually, they were enraptured with one another. Before Mentova could release them, the two started to dry hump one another, in the classical furry way.
   "Oh Gibs," Coffeecup moaned as he tried to take his clothes off, failing as he had forgotten that he left his uniform on from earlier that day.
   "You're so warm, Sar," Gibby sighed as he felt the sparks of their passion burn once again.
   "Why do you think they call me Coffeecup?" Coffeecup said sensually as he felt down Gibby's burning hot chest.
   "I always thought it was because you're so bitter," Gibby said.
   "I do _taste_ bitter, wanna find out?" Coffeecup said as he ripped his pants off and threw them onto Mentova, who was watching in agonizing pain. By the end of the night, Coffeecup and Gibby, now exhausted form the all the passionate yiffing, were laid out in front of Mentova, who had shot himself earlier out of desperation.

Lovely, isn't it? :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 26, 2013)

i am going to cry


----------



## Mentova (Nov 26, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Time for some erotica involving members.



Yes plz


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 26, 2013)

Antronach said:


> *The Friction Of Passion*​
> The power was out that cold winter evening. Mentova, Gibby and Coffeecup hadn't seen anything like this since last year when they forgot to pay the electric bill. They were worried that with the heater without power, they would surely turn into furcicles, so Mentova had an idea. He rubbed Gibby and Coffeecup together to create heat, in hopes that the friction between the two would cause them to burst into flames and provide some heat to him. At first they complained, but as soon as Mentonva mentioned that they were in his house, the other two gave up.
> At first, it was uncomfortable. The heat scared Gibby and Coffeecup, who hadn't felt heat like that since their emo phase in high school. Mentova was pleased with the occurring results, only to lose hope when the two saw each other's eyes. Gibby and Coffeecup remembered the affection they lost so many years ago when they hit puberty and sought out women instead of their true desires. Eventually, they were enraptured with one another. Before Mentova could release them, the two started to dry hump one another, in the classical furry way.
> "Oh Gibs," Coffeecup moaned as he tried to take his clothes off, failing as he had forgotten that he left his uniform on from earlier that day.
> ...



beautiful


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 26, 2013)

i wouldent mind being in a erotica.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 26, 2013)

What in the hell?

(Maybe I should get with Aleu and make some punny mentova Fan fiction. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 26, 2013)

I get it, no one likes Noah, but can we lay off of him? Please?
If it makes everyone feel better, lets make stories about Gibby and SC pegging Mentova...at once. :V


----------



## Mentova (Nov 26, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I get it, no one likes Noah, but can we lay off of him? Please?
> If it makes everyone feel better, lets make stories about Gibby and SC pegging Mentova...at once. :V



You'd like porn of me, wouldn't you? >:3


----------



## Antronach (Nov 26, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If it makes everyone feel better, lets make stories about Gibby and SC pegging Mentova...at once. :V



I can make a sequel when Gibby and SC bang Mentova's body while it's still warm. It's want any furry in his right mind would do. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 26, 2013)

Mentova said:


> You'd like porn of me, wouldn't you? >:3



Dressed in Women's lingere. :V

I can draw a wonderful picture of you called the "Lusty Foxy Maid".


----------



## Mentova (Nov 26, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Dressed in Women's lingere. :V
> 
> I can draw a wonderful picture of you called the "Lusty Foxy Maid".



I've been playing skyrim the last few days so yesplz :3c

...also you bring up cross dressing a lot, got a cross dressing kink? ;3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 26, 2013)

I wanna draw minty and me prancing around in maid outfits as a team but my figure drawing sucks winkles


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 26, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I've been playing skyrim the last few days so yesplz :3c
> 
> ...also you bring up cross dressing a lot, got a cross dressing kink? ;3



I think your 'sona has the legs for it, dear.
And it's funny.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 26, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I think your 'sona has the legs for it, dear.
> And it's funny.



DODGING THE QUESTION I SEE >:V


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 26, 2013)

Mentova said:


> DODGING THE QUESTION I SEE >:V



No I don't. I just like seeing you in women's clothing. Otherwise I'd say yes.
But I now have a Mentova fetish. Are you happy, you slut?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 26, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> But I now have a Mentova fetish. Are you happy, you slut?



SOMETHING'S WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE.
SOMEONE SEND HELP.
CALL LIFE ALERT.

â€‹:V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 26, 2013)

Antronach said:


> *The Friction Of Passion*​
> The power was out that cold winter evening. Mentova, Gibby and Coffeecup hadn't seen anything like this since last year when they forgot to pay the electric bill. They were worried that with the heater without power, they would surely turn into furcicles, so Mentova had an idea. He rubbed Gibby and Coffeecup together to create heat, in hopes that the friction between the two would cause them to burst into flames and provide some heat to him. At first they complained, but as soon as Mentonva mentioned that they were in his house, the other two gave up.
> At first, it was uncomfortable. The heat scared Gibby and Coffeecup, who hadn't felt heat like that since their emo phase in high school. Mentova was pleased with the occurring results, only to lose hope when the two saw each other's eyes. Gibby and Coffeecup remembered the affection they lost so many years ago when they hit puberty and sought out women instead of their true desires. Eventually, they were enraptured with one another. Before Mentova could release them, the two started to dry hump one another, in the classical furry way.
> "Oh Gibs," Coffeecup moaned as he tried to take his clothes off, failing as he had forgotten that he left his uniform on from earlier that day.
> ...


This is beautiful. Best laugh of the week right here


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 26, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> But I now have a Mentova fetish. Are you happy, you slut?


----------



## Mentova (Nov 26, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> No I don't. I just like seeing you in women's clothing. Otherwise I'd say yes.
> But I now have a Mentova fetish. Are you happy, you slut?



I am very happy, my dear. >:3


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 26, 2013)

Batsy said:


> SOMETHING'S WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE.
> SOMEONE SEND HELP.
> CALL LIFE ALERT.
> 
> â€‹:V



The voices that control me from inside my head say I shouldn't kill him...*yet*.




Mentova said:


> I am very happy, my dear. >:3




I will break you.


----------



## Saga (Nov 26, 2013)

As ordered by the almighty death corps.
Saying NSFW for safety although its fairly pg-13
EDIT: spoiler doesnt click? here: http://pastebin.com/DtE7ci8x


Spoiler: Mentova's fantasy



removed bcuz too scared of banhammer


YOUR :V's CANNOT STOP ME
[prepares for b&]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 26, 2013)

this is magnificent, saga

I am rubbing dog hairs all over my body as we speak


----------



## Mentova (Nov 26, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> The voices that control me from inside my head say I shouldn't kill him...*yet*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, I love it rough <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2013)

Once a upon time, There was a pretentious faggot named David M. Awesome. His dream was to suck cock more than anyone on FaFdotcom.Suddenly, A wild herd of giant cocks everywhere and forever "I'm surrounded by throbbing beauties!" David cried in joy before they entered his orifices.
Fin


----------



## Percy (Nov 26, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Once a upon time, There was a pretentious faggot named David M. Awesome. His dream was to suck cock more than anyone on FaFdotcom.
> Suddenly, A wild herd of giant cocks everywhere and forever "I'm surrounded by throbbing beauties!" David cried in joy before they entered his orifices.
> Fin


10/10 would read again


----------



## Fay V (Nov 26, 2013)

This is a story of a town. Not particularly a big or little town, but just the right size. Everyone knew everyone or at least the ones that mattered. Formed long ago in the first gold rush for reasons lost long ago to Antiquity (Antiquity was the accident prone daughter of the records keeper and caught the basement on fire somehow with wet newspaper and a mouse). Regardless it was probably due to the gold rush and people just deciding that success be damned it would be better to settle.

There is nothing particularly grand or outstanding of this particular western town. The law was a mess, but an amicable one. Staffed mostly by drunkards under the command of an exasperated no-nonsense captain, and one part time volunteer of the local brothel they generally kept the place honest and structured between chatting with the other locals. The rest of the populace was various travelers, merchants, and artisans. One could go on for ages about the weird people that popped up in town from to time, the man always wanting to talk about a newfangled invention that consisted of a chair between two wheels and somehow managed to sound more uncomfortable as a method of travel than 8 hours in a saddle, or the odd bandit that never managed to steal anything but showed up to town time after time in various ridiculous disguises including spectacles, fake mustache, paper bag, and a rather flattering dress. He took to insisting he was different people before taking to the square and screaming how the inhabitants of the town were crazy for not liking him, before he was then kicked from town by the local law enforcement.

People came and went from the town as people tend to do, it was located in a valley near a mountain range with a particularly rich gold vein, only just far enough away to be slightly inconvenient, so there were often people passing through on the way to the mines. Despite the propensity for visitors the townsfolk were cold and stiff towards visitors, more likely to urge them out of town then put forth any welcoming gesture. For the most part people just thought this town was a bunch of dicks, and for the most part the townspeople agreed. This was just how things had always been, new people were not openly welcomed, but unbeknownst to anyone (due to the careless action of Antiquity) there was reason for the callous attitude which may very well have saved livesâ€¦

â€¦To Be Continuedâ€¦.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2013)

I want fayble's story :C


----------



## Machine (Nov 27, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> i wouldent mind being in a erotica.


NO.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm starting to think that I should post that fanfiction that I wrote about myself.


----------



## Machine (Nov 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm starting to think that I should post that fanfiction that I wrote about myself.


The one I watched you write on Google Docs?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2013)

Machine said:


> The one I watched you write on Google Docs?



Yup, that's the one~


----------



## Fay V (Nov 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I want fayble's story :C



Ask and ye shall receive. Don't expect much though. 

On another quiet afternoon in town most of the regular townspeople were drinking, gambling, or chatting away the afternoon in the saloon.

â€œSo I guess this means youâ€™re going to take up the offer to be the schoolmaster professor?â€ The bartender asked lightly as he poured another drink.

â€œFirst, Iâ€™m not a professor. Second, I love Camus, but Iâ€™m not about to test his theory on that particular tartarean punishment.â€

â€œWhat the hell does that mean?â€ Came the confused response and Fay let out an exasperated sigh.

â€œIt means that I am just in town for some passing study and you should leave the bottle.â€

â€œStudying what?â€

â€œOh hell if I know, apparently some of the miners are getting sick, a couple missing, Iâ€™m meeting up with some group to see whatâ€™s up.â€

â€œBah miners, idealists and over sensitive the lot of themâ€ the barkeep grumbled as he wandered off. Fay rolled her eyes and leaned over the counter to grab a promising looking bottle and pour another drink. She glanced up as a new group headed in through the swinging doors. An ex-soldier Gibby, heâ€™d been part of the civil war but not exactly clear as to which side he had been fighting for, regardless he was pleasant enough to be around and a crack shot with a rifle. Coffee was, well a mystery. He didnâ€™t speak much of his past, only giving the nickname coffee. It was clear he had some training as a gentleman, but could also ride like an expert. Some say he killed a man and joined the pony express to get away, others said he turned to the range to escape the mobs in the east, and others still said to just shut up and stop thinking about it. The third group was mostly composed of Coffee. The final figure was Mentova, or Minty depending on which shift he was coming off of.

â€œFay, youâ€™re back!â€ Gibby waved and headed over the others following suit. â€œWhat brings you back to town? Taking the schoolmaster position?â€

â€œNo, Iâ€™m just doing some research, Iâ€™m only passing through,â€ Fay grumbled as she pulled out a pipe. Coffee took the adjacent stool and set a 
leather tobacco pouch onto the counter beside her hand. She answered the gesture by passing over her ill gained booze before collecting the bag and packing her pipe. â€œSo how have you lot been? Anything new?â€

â€œNah, same old, a couple people moved out. Some new people moved in. Ment got a promotion.â€

â€œWhich job?â€

â€œIâ€™m a deputy now,â€ Ment replied with a slight stiffness.

â€œWell congrats.â€ And with that the conversation died back down to a quiet smoke between Coffee and Fay as well as drinking for Gibby and Ment along with a playful argument over which beer was better. The peace was short lived before Bouncy burst through the door.

â€œWhereâ€™s the sheriff?!â€ the local doctor/mortician asked quickly looking around for the sheriff, though any officer would do really.

â€œWhatâ€™s wrong?â€ Ment jumped up and nearly tripped himself over the stool.

â€œA newbie, sick, nothinâ€™ Iâ€™ve seen beforeâ€ Bouncy explained quickly before rushing back out the door again, Ment on his heels. Fay raised an eyebrow and glanced at the other two.

â€œWhy is it nothing ever happens in this town unless itâ€™s a newbie just being awful?â€ she asked as she hopped up and strolled toward the door. â€œEnjoy the bottle boysâ€

To be continuedâ€¦.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2013)

I like this story so far. Comparing FAF to an old western hillside town is a fitting allegory.
We need more of this.


----------



## Saga (Nov 27, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> i wouldent mind being in a erotica.


There was once a guy named noah. Noah like latex. Latex liked noah. His dream was to become surrounded in latex. Suddenly he blinked and the whole world was turned into latex. Even the gryphons. Its was hot. Thousands cheered with glee, and the squeakyness of all that latex eventually drove every insane and they all developed a latex allergy. 
Then everyone died
The end


----------



## Wither (Nov 27, 2013)

Saga said:


> There was once a guy named noah. Noah like latex. Latex liked noah. His dream was to become surrounded in latex. Suddenly he blinked and the whole world was turned into latex. Even the gryphons. Its was hot. Thousands cheered with glee, and the squeakyness of all that latex eventually drove every insane and they all developed a latex allergy.
> Then everyone died
> The end


I came.

Also ohmigawsh this thread is perfect for me >:3c


----------



## Mentova (Nov 27, 2013)

FAF: The Western.

Awesome!


----------



## Fay V (Nov 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I like this story so far. Comparing FAF to an old western hillside town is a fitting allegory.
> We need more of this.



Reminds me how shitty I am at history in the eastern states. oh well. 

Also pony express or escaping the mob?


----------



## Magick (Nov 27, 2013)

Mentova said:


> FAF: The Western.
> 
> Awesome!



High noon, robberies, bounty hunters, bars, dancers...
Sounds like fun.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Reminds me how shitty I am at history in the eastern states. oh well.
> 
> Also pony express or escaping the mob?


I think it'd be fun to see what people think of me, so do pick the one you think fits me better.

Awesome story so far btw.


----------



## Corto (Nov 27, 2013)

"So, what are we waiting for again?" Mentova asked. He had been doing this for close to a month now, twice per week, but he still was as shaky as a virgin on prom night. "We should have been done with this crap about an hour ago". 

He pulled a chained watch from his jacket's pocket and motioned towards it, demanding attention from only other figure out on the street so late at night. 

"Relax, will you? I'm waiting for the call" his companion replied, "and will you put that fucking thing away? If someone walks by, they'll think we're some kind of cheap homo sluts"

"Better cheap homo sluts than drug mules, though I doubt anyone that walks by this late would care either way. I'm surprised, though, Ozriel doesn't usually take this long" Mentova took a long drag off his cigarette and then pulled out a shitty black and white cellphone from the same pocket he kept his victorian watch in. "Fuck this, Cerb, I'm not playing sitting duck for when Internal Affairs comes a-knocking. Last week Surgat found Grim smuggling cheap rum, they still haven't found the body. I'm calling her myself".

Cerbrus turned around and grabbed Mentova's hand before he could make the call. "Sorry I didn't tell you before, but Ozriel's busy tonight. Something about a gay hippo. She's sending someone she trusts instead, and I'm not about to let your amateur ass screw this up. Now, a car will show up eventually, and I'll get a call at the exact same time to confirm it's not some random passerby. We drop the merch, grab the cash, and make like trees and fuck off."

Mentova looked around, Cerb's words obviously failing to calm him. "Fuck" he said, but he put his cell away. "And who's this guy or gal supposed to be anyway?"

"Dunno, apparently calls himself 'La Duderino Salvaje'" Cerb answered, managing to mispronounce all three words in that title. "I'd never heard it before, but I asked around and apparently it's some douche from another district. Must have owed Oz a favour".

"Fuck" Mentova repeated. "Are you fucking kidding me? That's the stupidest name I've ever heard. Who the fuck woul-" His question was suddenly cut off by the soothing tones of an 8-bit rendition of "Spanish Flea" coming from Cerb's crotch. At the same time, a damaged Prius stopped across the street from our heroes. "Showtime" Cerb said, as he pulled a kilo of yeyo from under the oversized novelty sombrero he had been wearing the entire time. "I know, the name's ridiculous, but we don't know this guy, could be just to get us confident so they can scam us. Just play it smooth, and it'll all be over in about 30 seconds".

The pair approached the car when a door opened, Cyndi Lauper blasting loudly from inside the vehicle, and suddenly what can only be described as a drunk clown jumped out, yelling with a voice not unlike that of the hypothetical offspring of Barbra Streisand and a Velociraptor. "WHAT'S AAAAAAP MAH BITCHY BOYS?!"

Cerb and Mentova looked at each other, and a single word escaped both their throats at exactly the same time. 

"Xaerun" 


(TO BE CONTINUED? PROBABLY NOT)


----------



## Fay V (Nov 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I think it'd be fun to see what people think of me, so do pick the one you think fits me better.
> 
> Awesome story so far btw.



oh no, it's doubtful the answer will ever come. 

But If people want to add something or vote or whatever they can feel free. I'll take what people want into account, except Ment isn't going to quit the brothel, that's canon now.


OMFG CORTO YOU WRITE MORE OF THAT STORY


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 27, 2013)

I dunno if we're allowed to use any members or if they're supposed to give permission first.
So for now I'll stick with members of this thread. If anyone wants to use me in a story they can.
My Story: (users involved- Imperial Impact, Corto, Mentova, Aleu)

Twas' a cloudy night. The clouds obscured sight of the stars, much to Imperial Impact's dismay. He had always dreamed of heading off into into the stars piloting his own Gundam. But he was stuck on Earth, doomed to live out his days as a comedian in, somewhat ironically, a hunting group. But he knew he just had to escape this life. He HAD to make it to the stars. When he was gearing up for his next upcoming hunting trip, he formed a plan. After putting on his hunting camo and grabbing a weapon, he decided that he would break into NASA. He burst off for NASA's headquarters after getting what he needed. 
When he arrived, two guards were waiting at the door. One was a minty fox named Mentova, and the other was Corto, a species of unknown origin. They waited at the door. Imperial Impact knew that killing them would sound the alarm, so he had to find a way to sneak around them. Turning off the ability for other users to see if he's reading a thread or online, he successfully took himself out of sight and walked past both of them into the building. For a moment, as Imperial Impact passed by, Mentova thought he felt something touch his tail. Imperial Impact had accidentally stepped on one of the hairs of Mentova's tail, but luckily, it did not hurt Mentova and Mentova thought nothing of it, considering it, in the end, the wind or an itch or something.
Imperial Impact was in. A door on the right had a big red sign next to it that said "Secret Mobile Suits Held Here". He knew he had to go in. But when he did, his cloak had vanished and he was visible in the threads again. He had to be quick. Moving forward, he maid it to the interior. "Wow!" he exclaimed. "Look at all the mobile suits! O.O It's an RX-78! I've got to pilot that thing and head off into space!" But just before he could get to it, a silent wolfaboo waiting in the corner appeared from behind and attacked him with one of her puns. He couldn't take it. Not even a slew of reaction gifs from old anime could save him. Aleu's puns were too much and he burst out laughing, getting him captured and thrown into furry prison. "No! Not furry prison!" he yelled out in terror. Nothing could save him though. His fate had been sealed the moment Aleu said something punny. It was over. He would spend time in furry prison...furever.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 27, 2013)

*some story about sexual encounters between mods and/or older forum members*


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 27, 2013)

Corto said:


> "So, what are we waiting for again?" Mentova asked. He had been doing this for close to a month now, twice per week, but he still was as shaky as a virgin on prom night. "We should have been done with this crap about an hour ago".
> 
> He pulled a chained watch from his jacket's pocket and motioned towards it, demanding attention from only other figure out on the street so late at night.
> 
> ...



I just got done playing A wolf Among us...and I read that being narrated by Bigby wolf.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 27, 2013)

the thread name should be "murr-fiction" instead :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey Ozriel, Remember the Cole McGrath story you deleted?


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 28, 2013)

Cole McGrath? Who is this? Where are they from? Why did you delete it?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 28, 2013)

Once upon a time a bat wanted to goto a furry convention.
The bat got a text from his supposed best friend asking if said friend can use the room for random sex escapades. 
The bat got super pissed off and cancelled said room for the convention.
Bat is no longer going to the convention. 
Fuck you.
The end.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 28, 2013)

Alot of menatova stories .-.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> woah only one story with me in it but  A BUNCH with menatova!? what the hell!?!?



I know I shouldn't be responding to you, but sometimes, _sometimes_ I think you're just baiting.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 28, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> Alot of menatova stories .-.



too slow, your words are already immortalized in gibby's post



NoahGryphon said:


> what the hell!?!?



I'll explain it as easy to understand as possible, why? Because you are not funny, you are *annoying*.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 28, 2013)

Squeak-Squawk Squeak-Squawk
Voiced the latex griffon at his flock
Do griffons have flocks I cannot say
But I can say that he does not today
A need to be loved and belong it seems
has the young griffon picking at his seams
But no one is bothered or really gives much care
Due to Mentova's legendary derriere 

So I sit and I watch with much expectation
As I wonder what will be this thread's destination
Will it go on or will it fall short
I guess that depends on young Noah being a sport


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> Cole McGrath? Who is this? Where are they from? Why did you delete it?


Go ask Ozriel, Fellow Faf user.


----------



## Wither (Nov 28, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> Alot of menatova stories .-.


I'll give you a story :3

Squeek

The End.

Sorry mate.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 28, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> Alot of menatova stories .-.


Here ya go m8.

Starring:  NoahGryphon, Battlechili1

There was a gryphon flying through the stormy sea of clouds up above. It pierced the clouds fiercely with its beak before using its talons to rip apart the clouds. Lightning struck it, but it did not flinch, for this was no ordinary gryphon. Feathers of rubber latex covered its body, shielding it from the electricity. It was truly a powerful creature. Its name was NoahGryphon. But it knew not where it could and could not go with itself, and that mindset let it to a great and craggy mountain so high that its peak was above the clouds. When it landed there, it was nightfall. The air was cold so high up at night, and its body was getting stiff. It had to escape lest its body would turn hard and be unable to move. But no one was around to save the gryphon. Or so NoahGryphon thought. A walking talking bowl of hot chili wearing boxing gloves soon came near. The steam from the chili alone warmed NoahGryphon's body. "Oh thank you kind sir! Who is it that I am giving my thanks to oh wonderful person?" "It is I, Battlechili1, hero of the internet! I am here to save you!" Battlechili1 then grabbed NoahGryphon with his boxing gloves and brought him down the mountain to a warmer place and instructed NoahGryphon to be more careful. He listened, and then off he flew into the sky back to being the same fierce bird he was before coming near the mountain, only this time ready for the elements.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2013)

You guys realize that negative attention is just as good as attention to him.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 28, 2013)

Someone should kill it by writing a typical moe slice of life typical highschool fic.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 28, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Someone should kill it by writing a typical moe slice of life typical highschool fic.


Don't tempt me.
I enjoy writing and just might do this, cept' I don't wanna be mean.

EDIT: I just hit my 1000th post.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 28, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Hey Ozriel, Remember the Cole McGrath story you deleted?



What happened to your commander Shepard erotica?


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Don't tempt me.
> I enjoy writing and just might do this, cept' I don't wanna be mean.
> 
> EDIT: Oh. I just hit my 1000th post.



When you do, don't forget at least 50 uguu, 15 Kawaii, 35 Desu, 100 kun, 100 chan, 50 tan and of course, 50 senpai


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> What happened to your commander Shepard erotica?


This sounds oddly arousing.




(I'm imagining it's femshep)


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 28, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This sounds oddly arousing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With a starfox crossover.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Here ya go m8.
> 
> Starring:  NoahGryphon, Battlechili1
> 
> There was a gryphon flying through the stormy sea of clouds up above. It pierced the clouds fiercely with its beak before using its talons to rip apart the clouds. Lightning struck it, but it did not flinch, for this was no ordinary gryphon. Feathers of rubber latex covered its body, shielding it from the electricity. It was truly a powerful creature. Its name was NoahGryphon. But it knew not where it could and could not go with itself, and that mindset let it to a great and craggy mountain so high that its peak was above the clouds. When it landed there, it was nightfall. The air was cold so high up at night, and its body was getting stiff. It had to escape lest its body would turn hard and be unable to move. But no one was around to save the gryphon. Or so NoahGryphon thought. A walking talking bowl of hot chili wearing boxing gloves soon came near. The steam from the chili alone warmed NoahGryphon's body. "Oh thank you kind sir! Who is it that I am giving my thanks to oh wonderful person?" "It is I, Battlechili1, hero of the internet! I am here to save you!" Battlechili1 then grabbed NoahGryphon with his boxing gloves and brought him down the mountain to a warmer place and instructed NoahGryphon to be more careful. He listened, and then off he flew into the sky back to being the same fierce bird he was before coming near the mountain, only this time ready for the elements.



thank you thank you!  i love it!! i could never re-pay you for this <3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> thank you thank you!  i love it!! i could never re-pay you for this <3


It is about time you contributed to this or the comic one.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 28, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It is about time you contributed to this or the comic one.



I would write a story, but i dont know who wants to be in it! maybe anyone who replies to this in the next hour il put in a story?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> I would write a story, but i dont know who wants to be in it! maybe anyone who replies to this in the next hour il put in a story?


Just pick the ones you think fit the roles in your story, geez.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 28, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Just pick the ones you think fit the roles in your story, geez.



So who's going to taste like grape and who's going to taste like banana?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> So who's going to taste like grape and who's going to taste like banana?


Idk about you, but I taste like rape.
And no, there is no g.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 28, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Idk about you, but I taste like rape.
> And no, there is no g.



So a little bit sour that turns spicy after a while then become as bitter as medicine.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> What happened to your commander Shepard erotica?


Â¯\_(ãƒ„)_/Â¯

You don't remember the Project X Zone topic?


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 28, 2013)

Once a t-rex lived near a fat neighbour, who also had four daughters - Cecelia, Serena, Sophia, and Cynthia

Except I call Cecelia Braddock, Serena Breaddock, Sophia Brattock, and Cynthia Buttock. I also call their father by the name Buttock.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 28, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> What happened to your commander Shepard erotica?



But there is already Commander Shepard erotica in the game. :V

Tali u r mai space waifu


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2013)

Mentova said:


> But there is already Commander Shepard erotica in the game. :V
> 
> Tali u r mai space waifu


Fak U Tali is MAI WAFI


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 28, 2013)

I find the lack of Garrus disappointing.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 28, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Fak U Tali is MAI WAFI



NO TALI IS MY KAWAII SUBMISSIVE SHY WAIFU JUST LIKE FLUTTERSHY



Zeitzbach said:


> I find the lack of Garrus disappointing.



He's too busy with some calibrations.


Damnit now I wanna see FAF Effect.

I'm Commander Mentova and this is my favorite porn on the citadel.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 28, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Â¯\_(ãƒ„)_/Â¯
> 
> You don't remember the Project X Zone topic?


I do. The one where Cole had ti blow up an orphanage full of jkids due to them becoming weapons that would destroy all humanity


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2013)

Mentova said:


> NO TALI IS MY KAWAII SUBMISSIVE SHY WAIFU JUST LIKE FLUTTERSHY


You know what, you can have that cheating little bitch all to yourself >:C


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2013)

faf western part 3


The mortuary/infirmary/ medical center of the town was only a spare building that had once been a stable but had since been cleaned out and remade to house the sick and dying after the horses were moved to a much nicer stable. There were beds at the front for those with simple cuts or the idiots that shot themselves in the foot or fell off a horse, the beds in the back were for more serious cases. The back room was reserved for the bodies of the dead to be prepared, which thankfully wasnâ€™t needed too often because there wasnâ€™t really room for more than one. There had once been a shootout with the law, the sheriffs banning a few members of town by way of lead inserts. The town was a nicer place for it but the dear doctor Bouncy was quite unhappy and claims that his sense of smell had still not recovered.

It was in this room of death that the doctor had lead the young deputy. A body lay on the table, still quite fresh, more fresh than the usual inhabitants of the table, so fresh in fact it was still moving, struggling against the belts that the doctor had used to tie down the limbs to the table.  They eyes were wide eyed in wonder, excitement, or terror, but bloodshot, not entirely unlike what it looks like if someone has been sobbing. The skin was pink from blush and fever and an uncanny wide grin was plastered over the figures face even as it continued to grunt and struggle against the belts toward the doctor and now Mentova as he stood by the doorway.

â€œW-Why is it squeaking like that?â€ the edgey deputy asked as he attempted to merge himself into the back wall to get further away from the patient. He nearly jumped out of his own skin as the door opened and Fay walked in casually. The unflattering surprise turning to annoyance and anger as he turned on the newcomer, â€œHey! Get out of here. Authorized personnel only Fay.â€

â€œOh hushâ€ she waved him off as she stepped up to the table, using a sleeve to cover her mouth as she gazed at the prone figure.

â€œDonâ€™t wave me off. This is serious business and youâ€™re not-â€œ

â€œStop, youâ€™re agitating itâ€ Fay interrupted with a growl and turned on him â€œand donâ€™t you try to pull that rank nonsense with me. I still remember when you were just a kid running after the sheriff with a paper badge pinned to your school vest. We both know Iâ€™m still practically a sheriff anyway.â€

â€œW-well youâ€™re not, and you canâ€™t talk to me like that. You have to respect the law!â€

â€œWell thereâ€™s nothing to say I have to respect it, tolerate it maybeâ€

â€œThatâ€™s it you-ah!â€ The argument was cut short by a particularly strong lunge from the victim joined with a loud squeak. Fay turned her attention from Ment toward the table and stepped closer to examine the figureâ€™s face as the mouth began to work as if it were trying to speak.

â€œWhy donâ€™t you run and get some other officers. Theyâ€™ll want to see thisâ€ Fay suggested gesturing absently toward the door. â€œAnd before you make this place smell worse with pissâ€ she added as the deputy made a hasty retreat out the door.

â€œI heard that!â€ he snapped back

â€œGood, I hate repeating myself.â€ 

The room was silent again save the sounds from the victim. Bouncy stood silently to the side looking awkward after being caught between the odd spat. â€œDo you have any information on it?â€ Fay asked as she bent an ear toward the working mouth, unconcerned by the other struggles.

â€œEr no, not even a name. It was another miner, passing through after working in the mountains. He decided to spend the night here, he had a low grade fever. He paid for some medicine and passed out before I could get much else besides justâ€¦talk about how friendly the mountains are and how he wished everyone could get along like they did in the mountains. It was weird but I just figured he wasâ€¦one of â€œthoseâ€ types. Ya knowâ€¦lonely.â€ The Doctor shrugged and rubbed his neck absently. â€œHe paid up front and I just thought in the morning Iâ€™d point him in the direction of the brothel, suggest he try to catch Minty on an odd shift if he was worried about the spending, or heck one of the old girls.â€

â€œHuhâ€¦well it doesnâ€™t look likeâ€¦well one of those fevers, but then again Iâ€™m not educated in all things venereal diseaseâ€

â€œYou always say such quotable things Fayâ€ came a new voice from the door. Corto stepped in with Oz, they had apparently already been on their way from the jail and had caught up to Ment outside the infirmary.

â€œNice to see you tooâ€ Fay replied with a smile behind her sleeve. Nodding toward Oz and receiving a silent nod in reply.

â€œNow let the law handle thisâ€ Ment spoke up from the back, still managing to just barely be in the room enough to be present â€œno civilians.â€

â€œI donâ€™t think thatâ€™s necessary,â€ Oz commented calmly. â€œFay does have some expertise with this sort of thing.â€

â€œb-butâ€¦she was disrespecting the lawâ€

â€œNo, just you mostly.â€

â€œsee!â€

â€œFay, this is a warning, stop making fun of officers on duty. Wait till heâ€™s working his other shift. There itâ€™s done, letâ€™s get back to thisâ€ Corto waved off any other discussion and stepped closer to look at the body. â€œWhat do we know?â€

â€œBouncy was just telling me he came from the mountains. Had a low grade fever and thenâ€¦â€

â€œThen he just woke up like this. He kept trying to grab me so I tied him to the tableâ€

â€œThereâ€™s been of something weird happening in the mountains. Thatâ€™s what Iâ€™m here to research, but I wasnâ€™t told what that thing was. Maybe this is it, a new illness going throughâ€ Fay added.

â€œWell letâ€™s put the damn squeaky bastard out of his misery and keep this thing from spreading.â€ Corto grumbled as he pulled out his pistol.

â€œNo waitâ€ Fay held up a hand as the woeful miner finally rasped out words around the squeaking and struggling.

â€œh-huuugsâ€¦w-want hugsâ€¦â€ it wheezed and struggled to grab the nearest figures staring at them with its unwavering grin.

â€œWell now I really will shoot him, thatâ€™s just damn creepyâ€

â€¦to be continuedâ€¦

*User was banned for this post.
Respect my authoritah!
*


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 28, 2013)

Fay V said:


> faf western part 3
> 
> 
> The mortuary/infirmary/ medical center of the town was only a spare building that had once been a stable but had since been cleaned out and remade to house the sick and dying after the horses were moved to a much nicer stable. There were beds at the front for those with simple cuts or the idiots that shot themselves in the foot or fell off a horse, the beds in the back were for more serious cases. The back room was reserved for the bodies of the dead to be prepared, which thankfully wasnâ€™t needed too often because there wasnâ€™t really room for more than one. There had once been a shootout with the law, the sheriffs banning a few members of town by way of lead inserts. The town was a nicer place for it but the dear doctor Bouncy was quite unhappy and claims that his sense of smell had still not recovered.
> ...



nuuu dont kill it! ;>; squeaky ish always good

â€‹i know that its suppose to be me, btw


----------



## Magick (Nov 28, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> I find the lack of Garrus disappointing.



Second


----------



## Jaseface (Nov 28, 2013)

I might be adding more to mine this weekend.  I actually sort of like the setting of it and so it has more of a chance being finished.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2013)

Fay, don't stop writing this story. It is your life's work now.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Fay, don't stop writing this story. It is your life's work now.


But...I had plans and dreams...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2013)

Fay V said:


> But...I had plans and dreams...



You're our property now


----------



## Jaseface (Nov 28, 2013)

but but but I want to fursuit with fay sometime you cant keep her.  :V


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 28, 2013)

A t-rex was surrounded by anthropomorphic critters. The t-rex grew tired of the critters obsessions with old 80's & 90's tv shows.

Suddenly, an avian creature of the rubber varienty appeared. And then, inexplicably, one of the anthropomorphic critters assumed some manner of Super Saiyan form, and beat the avian senseless.

The t-rex developed a slight bit of appreciation for nostalgia freaks after that.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You're our property now



God fine. I might turn this into a vote action thing then.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 28, 2013)

Fay V said:


> God fine. I might turn this into a vote action thing then.



Don't forget to let us vote on the shipping!


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Don't forget to let us vote on the shipping!



well it wouldn't be vote fiction without it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2013)

Fay V said:


> God fine. I might turn this into a vote action thing then.



So long as your vote options are made by you and not other people! But really if you're turning it into a vote action thing just cos of my post, pls no.

Unleash thy own creativity. and stuff


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 28, 2013)

I just don't have a real how do you describe it feel for a Forum member story yet. I have a few ideas but I have so much on my plate writing wise that I'll have to be in the mood to start pounding out a story (Pun intended)


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> So long as your vote options are made by you and not other people! But really if you're turning it into a vote action thing just cos of my post, pls no.
> 
> Unleash thy own creativity. and stuff



Nah, you know by now that I am not a known giver of fucks. In the end I just do whatever I want, this is a free game after all. The vote thing is more you guys seem interested and it's a way for me to blow off steam, so allowing votes and suggestions lets me get a grasp of what people want. 

In the end my mood and creativity will trump anything, but getting votes will be nice. 



Tailmon1 said:


> I just don't have a real how do you describe it  feel for a Forum member story yet. I have a few ideas but I have so much  on my plate writing wise that I'll have to be in the mood to start  pounding out a story (Pun intended)



Is this asking for help for an idea? I mean fine you don't have anything to write at the moment, why did we really need to know that? No offense, I just hate when we get these things and people have to run in and go "I'm not contributing!" it ruins the threads along with the beggers. 

If you're not pushing something out then cool, we get it. No one was hounding you for it, no explanation needed. I mean you're not even commenting on the things that others have written. It's just a post of "LOOK AT ME GUYS"


----------



## Wither (Nov 28, 2013)

Fay V said:


> You guys realize that negative attention is just as good as attention to him.


I actually like the guy.
Ironically, sure, but still.

I'ma writing away for now but I'll get something done sooner or later. To much turkey is being stuffed in my face.


----------



## Riho (Nov 28, 2013)

An idea: The forum members all rob a bank, which is owned by Gibby.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2013)

Riho said:


> An idea: The forum members all rob a bank, which is owned by Gibby.



nobody robs me

nobody

Though I'm under the impression that fay intends to give us stuff to vote on in the context of her current story.


----------



## BRN (Nov 28, 2013)

Riho said:


> An idea: The forum members all rob a bank, which is owned by Gibby.



I'm drunk, so I want to do this, but I'm drunk. so I'll do it later??


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2013)

little of column A, little of column B. I'll probably stick a vote in there, but I am happy to take shout outs.

I'll write part 4 and start the vote going.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 28, 2013)

BRN said:


> I'm drunk, so I want to do this, but I'm drunk. so I'll do it later??



Why waste an opportunity for hilarity like that?

e: permission etc.


----------



## Wither (Nov 28, 2013)

There was always hustle and bustle at The Closet, the old gay bar on Manchafur Dr. Many folk who go are dedicated to this old rickety bar. Some even come in everyday, drink or no, the memories they have from this place and the community bring them back.

The community itself had their own band â€œNine Inch Malesâ€ that played daily in the bar. The rest of the bar is mostly full of good humored dicks. Good people once you get settled in but they can come off as flaming assholes with a stick shoved up their urethra at times. For this reason itâ€™s hard for the new folk to settle in, but that comes with gay bar aspect. Many people that walk in have no idea how to socially act and end up offending a regular or 6. All and all, however, this place is like a home to many and they wouldnâ€™t have it any other way.



I honestly couldnâ€™t really think of much else right now. All I got was the setting. Been banned for a while now so Iâ€™m still catching up on some things. A bit hard to write about people you havenâ€™t â€œspokeâ€ to in 23 days (or was it 13? I dunno, I forgot.)

Kinda disappointed for having nothing myself but I'll think of something. I think I might just take select threads and out em in this setting with small twists here and there. Could be fun so I'll try it out later.


----------



## Riho (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh yeah, since you have to do this: I give permission for my character to occur in anybody's stories.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 28, 2013)

Riho said:


> An idea: The forum members all rob a bank, which is owned by Gibby.





BRN said:


> I'm drunk, so I want to do this, but I'm drunk. so I'll do it later??



I approve both the idea, and drunkness


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2013)

Okay weird question. Riho are you a guy or a girl (sorry)


----------



## Wither (Nov 28, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Okay weird question. Riho are you a guy or a girl (sorry)


>Fay
:3


----------



## Riho (Nov 28, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Okay weird question. Riho are you a guy or a girl (sorry)


I'm pretty sure I've been male my entire life. The same goes for Riho. :3


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2013)

Perfect, also guys don't be offended by what happens in the story, it's not personal, I just kinda need to do some stuff for plot reasons. 

faf western prt 4. 

â€œwe canâ€™t shoot it-himâ€ Bouncy corrected himself quickly â€œlook Iâ€™m a doctor, itâ€™s my duty to try to help this man, to cure himâ€

â€œFaster cure would be a bullet between the eyesâ€

â€œI took an oathâ€

â€œwell I didnâ€™tâ€ Corto aimed his gun again.

â€œDonâ€™t be an idiotâ€ Oz put her hand on the gun to lower the barrel again gently â€œweâ€™re inside, do you want us all to go deaf?â€ Corto replied only with a disapproving grunt but holstered the weapon.

â€œSo what do we do with the creepy bastard then?â€

â€œWell for now thereâ€™s nothing we can do. Justâ€¦let the doc study him. Should be fine in here, itâ€™s not like people just walk right inâ€ Fay commented, ignoring the snort from Ment. â€œIâ€™ll go check my reports and see if I can get a telegraph going for clarificationâ€

â€œWeâ€™ll tell the rest of the deputies and make sure it doesnâ€™t it get around town.â€ Oz began instructing the other two as Fay headed out.

With such an oddity going on in the infirmary the quiet town was an odd juxtaposition. Well, it wasnâ€™t that quiet. There was someone in the square yelling something. It was hard to tell what they wanted besides attention, not that Fay particularly cared. There were also a few snake oil salesmen. They always seemed so bland and average, no particular distinguishing characteristics and bland names that were more than likely made up to hide their real identity. These bland, average men stood outside the saloon with insistent cries that their particular potion could absolutelyâ€¦enhance oneâ€™s manhood. Thankfully they were always dealt with swiftly. In fact the captain was coming up the road to deal with this particular one at the moment. Fay waved but shrunk away when met with only a cold no-nonsense stare. Ouchâ€¦maybe some of the past wasnâ€™t all forgiven then. She hurried on to the lodge house, the blast of a gunshot from behind ensured that that particular salesmen had been banned from hawking his wares in town.

Fay hurried up the old stairs, giving a passing nod to the grey haired elderly woman that ran the lodge now. This was a new inhabitant to the town since sheâ€™d last been back, but had been too busy to learn much of her. Once in her room Fay poured over the numerous reports and telegraphs sheâ€™d been given to uncover what was happening in the mountains. Tales of cannibalism shrugged off as starving miners lost in winter, groups of strangers finding settlers on the road and being weirdly friendlyâ€¦well that didnâ€™t mean much. A few instances of fever but the details hadnâ€™t been laid out in the telegraphs. Damn. There wasnâ€™t much.

Well there was a scream, and gunfire. Fay jumped up and threw open the window. Three more pops of a rifle could be heard from the edge of the town. Had that been the blacksmith? The Grocer? People were rushing down the road to investigate. She could make out Ment, Oz, and Corto running from the doctor. Arshes was running from the other side apparently abandoning handling the salesman. Term coming from the saloon and various other members of the law were attempting to get there first to keep the peace. Fay frowned and ran back down the stairs.

â€œDid you see what it was?â€ the lady at the desk asked.

â€œGunfire, I dunnoâ€ Fay replied as she headed for the door.

â€œOh dear, I would help, but you see I have this bum knee and-â€œ the rest of the reasoning was lost as Fay ran down the road toward the crowd. She frowned at the group forming around the grocerâ€™s being kept back by a few deputies lead by Arshes. She frowned and slipped down a side alley. One wonderful thing about this town is it really never did change. She slipped into the back stock room of the grocer to walk into the store and onto the crime scene. Blood pooled on the ground beneath a body. Another man dressed in the thread bare clothing of a rush miner just off the mountain. Face still pink with blush, eyes glazed over in death and waxy unwavering grin plastered to his face like the harlequin fool, lips and teeth deep dark red. Nearby, slumped against the counter with rifle over his knees with a free hand pressed to his shoulder while blood oozed out from between the fingers was the grocer Riho. Term and Oz knelt nearby as they attempted to help and get information about what happened.

â€œHeâ€¦he was just buying supplies.â€ Riho wheezed â€œHad a bunch of cucumbers, kept grinningâ€¦when I askedâ€¦if he wanted to pay he justâ€¦he reached out and grabbed me into this hug and justâ€¦.bit downâ€

â€œOkay, try to keep quiet, weâ€™ll take care of thisâ€ Term urged as Fay approached the dead miner, tapping the body with a foot. â€œFayâ€

â€œhm?â€

â€œAny input on this?â€

â€œBurn the body, we already got a living one with the Docâ€

â€œgreat,  help us get Riho to the doctor.â€

â€œactually uhâ€¦well I think Iâ€™ll just slip out the back and see if anyone else saw anythingâ€

â€œCaptain doesnâ€™t know youâ€™re in here?â€

â€œnopeâ€

â€œAlright get going,â€

Fay slipped out as the officers took Riho for treatment.

The rest of the evening passed in relative peace. No more shots, no more screams, just the sound of coyotes howling and donkies braying in the distance of the desert. In the morning Fay managed to pull herself from bed to wander to the saloon for some breakfast and wake up juice, though that particular plan was quickly interrupted however. Just as she sat down Bouncy stepped in, looked around quickly before hurrying over to grab her arm and pull her toward the door.

â€œyou have to come quicklyâ€

â€œMrnningâ€ Fay mumbled as she stumbled to follow â€œsâ€™sat squeaky?â€

â€œItâ€™s Riho. Heâ€™s developed a feverâ€

â€œdmmnitâ€

He pulled her into the infirmary and toward a bed at the back. Term was already there with a cup of what appeared to be some cowboy black. Fay glanced at the bed as she silently reached over to take the cup and take a sip, wrinkling her nose at the taste.

â€œHellâ€™s bells! The horseshoe certainly stood in that oneâ€

â€œMaybe ask firstâ€

â€œBahâ€ she handed the cup back and took a closer look at Riho. He was sleeping, sprawled on the bed and sweating lightly from fever, the corners of his lips twitching upwards from time to time.

â€œI wellâ€¦I knocked him out for a bitâ€ Bouncy admitted.

â€œWhy?â€ Fay and Term asked in unison.

â€œwellâ€¦when I came to check on him, his eyes looked a bit red and he looked right at me and smiled a bit andâ€¦andâ€

â€œand?â€ unison again

â€œandâ€¦asked â€˜would you like a hugâ€™â€ Bouncy shuddered as he explained.

â€œDamnâ€ the two said in unison for the third time, Term pulling out a small flask to add some stress reliever to the coffee, "well what do you propose we do now?" 

To be continuedâ€¦.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 28, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> Alot of menatova stories .-.



In a land, far far away...

Noah likes birdies
Noah likes berries
Noah likes squeak toys
Noah likes honey

Noah likes owls
Noah likes gryphons
Noah likes latex
BATSY LIKES FIRE.

*insane cackling in the distance*


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Nah, you know by now that I am not a known giver of fucks. In the end I just do whatever I want, this is a free game after all. The vote thing is more you guys seem interested and it's a way for me to blow off steam, so allowing votes and suggestions lets me get a grasp of what people want.
> 
> In the end my mood and creativity will trump anything, but getting votes will be nice.
> 
> ...



Fav I actually wrote something a few pages back but I want to gather things and get the idea for my own story and then write it. I just have not gotten that spark to make a story that is not all Mentova based.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> Fav I actually wrote something a few pages back but I want to gather things and get the idea for my own story and then write it. I just have not gotten that spark to make a story that is not all Mentova based.



Missing the point really. It doesn't particularly matter if you did contribute once. Those kinds of posts just bring down the thread and are just as bad a beggers. 
It doesn't contribute at the time and it gives information that no one really needs. Good job in waiting and thinking, no one is saying that is bad, but if you are not asking for feedback, posting, or at the very least holding a conversation then it's nothing but posting for the sake of hot air. 

If you're thinking and will work on it later grand, post later. We don't need to know that you are currently not contributing. we can see that by the fact you're not posting.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 28, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> Fav I actually wrote something a few pages back but I want to gather things and get the idea for my own story and then write it. I just have not gotten that spark to make a story that is* not all Mentova based*.



What.

You are obsessed with me. :|


----------



## Lobar (Nov 28, 2013)

Mentova said:


> What.
> 
> You are obsessed with me. :|



Did you just now notice this? :V


----------



## Mentova (Nov 28, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Did you just now notice this? :V



I noticed it awhile ago, but its starting to scare me :c


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 28, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I noticed it awhile ago, but its starting to scare me :c



You'll be more scared when you get to be locked up in some phycho's basement from this forum, it's going happen there's nothing you can do about it :/


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I noticed it awhile ago, but its starting to scare me :c



I'm obsessed with you too uncle minty *spins head*

Resistance is futile!


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 28, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Perfect, also guys don't be offended by what happens in the story, it's not personal, I just kinda need to do some stuff for plot reasons.
> 
> faf western prt 4.
> 
> ...



so does the disease turn people to latex or just make them hug people?


----------



## Magick (Nov 28, 2013)

Batsy said:


> In a land, far far away...
> 
> Noah likes birdies
> Noah likes berries
> ...



I like where this is going.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> so does the disease turn people to latex or just make them hug people?



Thus far, it gives you a high grade fever that fucks up circulation so you get a lot of blood under the skin, thus people look pink. 
They make squuek noises, their throat is messed up. They also have fucked up face muscles and try to hug. 

No one at all is latex, ever.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 28, 2013)

It's such a waste when people quote hug walls of text to reply back with one sentence :/


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 28, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> so does the disease turn people to latex or just make them hug people?


*Noah*: Wait, I'm confused about the movie ... so the cops knew _Internal Affairs_ was setting them up? *
Fay*: What are you talking about? There's nothing like that in there. *
Noah*: Well, you see when I get bored I make up my own movies. I have a very short attention span. *
Fay*: But our point is very simple, you see when... *
Noah*: Oh look! Latex! Hee hee hee!

Yes, this is from the simpson, thought was relevant


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 29, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Thus far, it gives you a high grade fever that fucks up circulation so you get a lot of blood under the skin, thus people look pink.
> They make squuek noises, their throat is messed up. They also have fucked up face muscles and try to hug.
> 
> No one at all is latex, ever.



oh. well pink and squeaking ish cool :3


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 29, 2013)

If nothing else Fay's story has reminded me I need a new flask. Looks like I will have something on the ol' Christmas list.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 29, 2013)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> If nothing else Fay's story has reminded me I need a new flask. Looks like I will have something on the ol' Christmas list.


It reminded me to try to acquire more bullets in my collection of old/unusual ammo
I need a .44 and .50, then I've a good number of varying sizes.


----------



## BRN (Nov 29, 2013)

Riho said:


> An idea: The forum members all rob a bank, which is owned by Gibby.


Quite frankly, the fox couldn't work out why anybody had built such an establisment out here. The tiny village had grown up around it; mudshacks and places-o'-rest had given rise at some indeterminate time in the past to shoddy wooden-slat buildings, and holes-in-the-ground had, over time, become shelters and homes from which to hide from the ever-blazing sun.


The village (if it could be called that, thought the fox), was directly on the equator. Of Venus. This seemed like an odd place to build a bank, and for a moment the fox scratched the black-furred mark on his forehead; he couldn't quite remember how he or any of the gang had arrived on Venus. 


In any case, as the town had come within sight on the horizon, the eleven of them had hidden their electric skateboards behind a dune. The fact that they had had to build the sand dune first was a minor irritation, but on the surface of Venus, everything had been baked flat by the searing sun. It was yet another reason that the fox, Mentova, wanted to point out was bad for business.


Mentova growled, shooting a quick glance back over his shoulder, before leaning back around the side of the stable walls, peering down the dusty and completely empty street. The city was, of course, completely empty, because they were on Venus. The owner of the bank had built the city himself. After all, he had a lot of free time, since he was on Venus.


"No, really, Term," shot the fox. "Why would you build a bank on Venus?"

Term's pincers clacked. "Capitalism crabitalism."

"Oh," Mentova conceded flatly, before leaning down to carefully scoop Term's crabby body into his paws. "Yeah, I suppose that makes sense."


With the crab in his hands, it was time. The fox darted around the side of the stables, using Term's fierce pincers to cut the horses inside free of their bondings - snipping away at the tough fibres one by one, until finally all of the horses were free. With the horses out of the way, their group would be free to make their escape without fear of being chased!

With a whooping cheer, the fox slapped the lead horse on the rump to scare him into fleeing (after taking his phone number, of course~). As the stallions thundered from out of the stables (promptly being evaporated by a passing solar flare), Mentova dusted off his paws, accidentally squishing Term in the process. 

Now it was all down to the rest of the group.


---


Riho was so eager to get moving that his face slammed right into the small of Deovacuus' back, earning the hyena a swift slap around the face with a wrench and a throaty warning-growl.

"Remember the plan!", she groaned, teeth rubbing furiously in her muzzle like grindstones. "We wait here!"

The doors of the bank were multiple-feet thick steel and metal. This was because the bank was owned by Gibby, so the doors were actually tanks. Deovacuus could hardly believe the structure -  the fact that the walls of the bank were made out of AKS-74us stacked like bricks and cemented with a mixture of shotgun shells and hair gel was weird enough, but the doors were actually Panzers, cannons aimed at the sky, treads standing vertical like confused conveyor belts.

Turning back around, the Tazmanian devil quietly picked up the out-cold Riho, waiting for the signal from the other members of the team - Fay V and Lobar, the strategic masterminds of the plot, were waiting carefully for the right to time fire their flare and start her mission...

It would happen the moment Mentova and Term arrived back, confirming the horses were released. When was that going to b-
_
PSHAWWW-!_
A flare whistled up into the sky! With a grin, Deo threw Riho at the doors like a baseball, where he promptly exploded, blasting aside the tanks. Before the debris had even settled, the Tazmanian was on all fours, pounding along like a snarling beast--


Inside the bank, Gibbyfox sat on a chair made of gold and Kar98ks, surrounded by piles of precious metal, gems, and Pokeballs. His smug grin stared at the fast-approaching Tazmanian without a flicker of surprise--
"YOU'RE GETTING MUGGED, KID-!", roared Deo, raising her bloodied wrench to strike.

Gibby raised a single hand and pointed. "No, you're getting mugged!".


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 29, 2013)

I remember my arrival here like it was yesterday. Considering how old I am, yesterday always feels like an hour to me. I remember the first case I dealt with, and boy was that a riot. Some jagoff with a"problem" came and began attacking people here, accusing the populace of stealing his soul or some other. It was an open and shut-case as he admitted everything, including attacking women and other people that failed to pay attention to him. They threw the book at him and gave him life with no parole. 

Anyways, about this city. It isn't a bad place if you watch your toes. Considering the state itself, the citizens in this city here will blow your brains out if you do manage step on anyone's toes. If you watched where you stepped for a long time , the people here aren't that bad. Hell, some of them will become your closest drinking buddies. This city isn't so bad.

On a Friday, the office was quiet with the usual stuff, black market folk peddling fraudulent insurance, purses, windows, and lawyers. All of them were speaking mandarin, or some archaic form of it at least. Lizardking, or LK as we called him at the precinct, shoved another bot who wandered to Mentova's Desk trying to sell him cheap Air Jordans. "Get out of here!" LK barked, "Damn bots!" He shoved the bot again, herding it towards the cells.

"It cracks me up every time." Mentova chucked, "They always come to my desk first."

"Stop looking like a consumerist whore and maybe they wouldn't try to approach you first." I jabbed while flipping through stacks of old reports from last week.

"So, what are you doing later?" Mentova asked, "Wanna get some coffee?"

"Perhaps." I mumbled lowly as I stopped on one report involving a pink rabbit arrested a few days ago for stalking and assault. I handed Mentova the folder. "Did he go to court yet?"

"I think so. The DA said that he'll be in prison for a long time." Mentova replied as he skimmed the first page, "Not like I am sad to see him go. Did you know he was also apart of some Furry Supremacy thing?"

"It doesn't surprise me." I shrugged. "And Arshes is going to go hard on him to make sure he's doing hard time for life."


"Maybe...but..." Mentova looked down at his coffee mug. 

The office doors slammed hard against the walls, causing everything that wasn't bolted down to shake as Corto stood at the threshold as he gestured to all of the officers. "You, you and you! In my office, now!"

"Uh oh..." Mentova looked to me as we got out of our seats, "Something went down if Corto looks like he's going to bust a nut on top of calling everyone. I wonder what happened?"

My brow furrowed lightly at this, "Seeing is believing." I replied with a wryly grin.
---------------------------------------------------

_Everyone is here..._ Or at least the important ones.
Arshes was here, so was Xaerun who kept looking at Corto before turning to the rest of the officers.
But if the DA was here along with the commissioner...something was going on.

"So what's up?" Raptros asked before Corto gave him a looked that made the dragon add on a apologetic "Sir".

"We got a call in from Equestrian Consolidate." Corto spoke, "Apparently, they found three bodies in their office a few hours ago."

"And?" LK spoke, "That doesn't need all of us in here, does it? Murders happen."

"Not like this." Corto spoke. "This is different."

"How so?" I asked.

"You'll just have to see for yourself." Corto answered.

-to be continued-


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 29, 2013)

BRN said:


> Quite frankly, the fox couldn't work out why anybody had built such an establisment out here. The tiny village had grown up around it; mudshacks and places-o'-rest had given rise at some indeterminate time in the past to shoddy wooden-slat buildings, and holes-in-the-ground had, over time, become shelters and homes from which to hide from the ever-blazing sun.
> 
> 
> The village (if it could be called that, thought the fox), was directly on the equator. Of Venus. This seemed like an odd place to build a bank, and for a moment the fox scratched the black-furred mark on his forehead; he couldn't quite remember how he or any of the gang had arrived on Venus.
> ...



meh...its ok writing, but to sadistic. 5/10


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> meh...its ok writing, but to sadistic. 5/10



*à² _à² *
*à² _à² 
*
Also stop quoting giant walls of text.

These contributions are excellence.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 29, 2013)

Fuck off noah, and cut out the quoting full blocks bullshit. 

you can grade the stories when you actually contribute something.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 29, 2013)

Guys just ignore him please. I don't wanna have to throw out infractions and such :/


----------



## BRN (Nov 29, 2013)

Awh, relax, I got a chuckle out of his review.

What I wrote was light humour, he should see the stuff I've written when commissioned for hard fet. material. :u 

All the same, 5/10 is a gratifying score. hope u liek


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 29, 2013)

Reporters and passerbys were lined up outside of the yellow tape as soon as the police and everyone else from Homocide and CSI arrived. 

"About time you guys showed up. I am getting tired of pushing them back." Term sighed, pulling out a pack of cigarettes from the inside of his coat. "Fav and the other CSI nerds went upstairs. I tell ya, these are some real sick fucks."

"So you already saw the bodies?" Mentova asked with a curious stare. "Yeah." Term replied before placing a cigarette in his mouth, "If you have a weak stomach, I suggest you stay out here and get rid of the reporters."

"I've seen worse." I shrugged, "Not like this." Term interjected, "This isn't some gunshot to the head, or a shank between the ribs." He shook his head, "I am not going to describe it. See it for yourself." He turned away to the yellow tape like and began barking threats to reporters trying to get a little closer before turning to us again, pointing upwards. Mentova and I looked at each other before making our way inside the building.

"So...what do these guys do?" I asked. The business itself was shady and even most officers didn't know what they did, but we knew that the President Toshabi had mafia ties...or something. "Insurance, maybe?" Mentova surmised. "I don't know. All I know is that the owner of the company puts a lot of donations in the mayor's pot."

I gave a thoughtful hmm as we passed the gigantic water fountain with a horse statue perched at the top. "Fancy." I muttered. Even the elevators were all fancy too, and made me wonder why would you need an espresso machine in an elevator. A beeping sound came from Mentova's jacket. As he reached in his pocket and pulled it out, pawing with a finger at the touch screen. "46th floor." He noted. I swallowed hard. Heights weren't my thing. "Why'd the jackass have to kill them so high?"

"Because he's a tool." Mentova laughed. "Or maybe he didn't want to ruin the pretty pony fountain?"

I groaned and looked at the dial above the door with the arrow pointing to 32 while Mentova hummed "Spanish flea" under his breath that made me more anxious. Once the Elevator reached its destination, we strolled passed the rows of cubicles until we saw the group of Medical examiners wandering about, taking pictures, collective evidence around the office space, placing them into evidence bags for later.


"Jesus..."My partner gasped, covering his nose and mouth with a tissue. "Christ.." I finished as my eyes widened.

-to be continued...-


----------



## Conker (Nov 29, 2013)

Once upon a day
A thread did come my way
With stories near and far
But holy shit TL;DR

0:3c

I miss the poetry


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 29, 2013)

If I insult noah
mods are going to ban me
I will be good ):


maybe we should get a poetry thread?


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 29, 2013)

Tyranno decided to attempt massaging Mentova's back and shoulders using his stubby t-rex arms.

Unfortunately, Mentova was a fox, which meant he wouldn't be satisfied with merely being massaged.

Then some other stuff happened, of which none was appropriate for a PG-13 rating.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 29, 2013)

Part 3

I won't describe it to you lest you wish for nightmares when you're asleep, but I could tell you...it was pretty gruesome. 
"Who'd...what sick..." Mentova stammered as he turned a lighter shade, which was impressive for a fox. 

"I would say ask the victims, but they're dead." Fay retorted as she knelt down to inspect the body further, "but whoever did this wanted to make a scene...and a messy one at that." She pulled out a pair of tweezers, pulling a shard of what looked like metal...or glass from the incision.  "Poor folks.."

"Did you find anything else of note?" I asked, averting my eyes from the bodies. "Aside from blood, fur, more blood, and a few pieces of glass here and there, I can't say much until we run some tests in the lab." She answered with a sigh, "I can tell you that there was a struggle since we found some scraps of fabric that didn't belong to the vics." She motioned to the broken glass separating the hall and the rest of the office. I looked at the blood trail pensively, following the splatters, and examined the glass. 

"Looks like someone used the chair."

"Very astute of you, now tell me what I do not know." Fay sighed dryly. "Try not to walk on any evidence while you are here." Of all my years on the force, Fay did a fine ass job with the rest of the CSI nerds, but she was not someone you wanted to piss off while she was working. A few made that  mistake and it nearly cost them their jobs. But her heart was in the right place if it meant finding the perp.

Mentova managed to take two pairs of rubber gloves, handing me a pair before he put his on. "Alright, let's see what we can piece here; someone used a chair, stabbed someone, and then carved fake fur all over their chest with something."

"It didn't look like a knife." I surmised. "Or glass."

"Oh yeah, you death knight types would know about that, wouldn't you?"

"A bit.." I shrugged, "But I could only make a guess to what the perp used. Do you think that someone who hated Toshabi did this?" I asked as Mentova looked at the tossed chair in deep thought. "I don't know. Toshabi has a lot if influence in high places, so I guess. If someone wanted to piss him off, they wouldn't leave two bodies in his office building like this."

"Maybe..." I wasn't all that convinced, and perhaps Mentova was right. If they were smart, they'd go after him directly, or try to at least. But if they wanted to make sure Toshabi's empire collapsed, they'd do it from the inside by attacking his workers.

"What about someone who wanted to get a clear message across to him...like a rival family?"

"By stapling fake fur ears and a tail and carve "fake fur" on the bodies?" Mentova's brow rose at the idea, "I don't know..I mean Toshabi's closet isn't clean, so why would they attack two people who work in his office to get a message to him? It would make better sense to attack his home or something than just two people."

"Maybe surveillance has something." I mused. "Maybe." Mentova shrugged, "I'll go see if the security saw anything. Do what Fay says and don't mess up anything." My partner advised. While he did that, I decided to take a look around some more. Sometimes, there were things you would miss the first...or second sweep, and I wanted to cover my bases/ 


I admit, that puzzled me to. How would someone...or why would someone attack two people who worked for a suspected  Mob boss? If anything, and of the rumors of Toshi's influences are true, that would definitely organize the "Family" and incite a gang war...if this is even gang related. My eyes darted across the hall before I noticed something amiss in the wall. "What is that...?"

I knew if I touched it or withheld this from Fay, she'd bite my head off. At the moment, she was already busy with the bodies and the mess the perp made across the office floor.

-to be continued in part 4-


----------



## Fay V (Nov 29, 2013)

Another great episode of CSI:CVU:FUR up next, Faybones.


----------



## Wither (Nov 29, 2013)

BRN said:


> Gibby raised a single hand and pointed. "No, you're getting mugged!".


I died.
I just died.
I'm dead now. That was too perfect.


----------



## Magick (Nov 30, 2013)

Gathered together in a room were people of scale, flesh and fur
Having some good fun until something unpleasant began to occur
Two of them were bitching and moaning over most every little thing
Annoying the rest to the point someone was bound to start swinging

One of the group politely asked the two to behave themselves
They responded to him with screeches and knocked people's drinks off the shelves
He sighed heavily and requested they disturb the party no more
One just scoffed as the other told him to go fornicate with a whore

He didn't want to fight and turn what little fun was left to shit
So he remained calm and said "Please knock it off, I don't want to get angry."
With a slap and a cackle, they retorted "What are you going to do about it?"
The last thing they remembered was his face as he roared the words muda and WRYYY!

(It's fun to pretend when people are spoiling your fun at a friend's party =p)


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 30, 2013)

-Ding dong darng doong-
The bell rang. Every possible fur I could name was sitting together in one classroom.

Fur A was by the window
Mod B was sitting next to Fur A
Whathisname C was in the front of the class.
Latex was nowhere to be seen
Fur D E F G H and Scale I were also in the room.

"Class dismissed" Default Teacher NPC 1021 said.

And everyone went home

The end.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 30, 2013)

BRN,fay, and gibby, can i use you in a story? (the damn communist mods say i need your permission -_- )


----------



## Deo (Nov 30, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> its not my fault, this forum is just full of not-nice people.



The boy climbed the mountain. His legs felt leaden and heavy, and his mind was tired. At one point he had carried a pack, but it had been lost to time, the snow, and the lethargy of the climb. Snow frosted his eyelashes and frost clung tight to his neckbeard. Still, he climbed. The mountain was tall, the land vast, and the cold a tight grip on his lungs. The summit was so far, but the boy had been climbing for so long. And still his cold legs moved, bidden by a longing for revelation and nirvana. To the summit.

He crested the highest rise as the sun died in the west eaten by the pointed teeth of the mountainous range. And as he looked out over the cold desolation and the fast approaching darkness he cried out, icy realization pouring down upon him, "THE FURRY FORUMS ARE FULL OF NOT-NICE PEOPLE!"

The moment of clarity was short lived, the cold having taken it's toll. He dropped to his knees inn the snow. Steaming puffs of air froze his face further as he fought for breath. And how the boy wished he had only sat at home quietly to learn such obvious truths. The boys corpse froze on the summit, in perfect kneeling supplication head bowed and icicle tears decorating the stiff young idiot face.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 30, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> BRN,fay, and gibby, can i use you in a story? (the damn communist mods say i need your permission -_- )



Your time would be better spent finding someone to actually fit your description. A male fox that blushes. 

This is a no by the way.


----------



## Riho (Nov 30, 2013)

It was a dark night in an already dark city, and I was lounging in my office waiting for something to happen. Anything. What I got was a dragon. He sidled into my room, the tips of his wings scraping against my doorframe. He looked scared, and wet. The second was easily explained, as the sound of raindrops pattering against the roof told me everything. As for why he was scared... I don't know. He looked like he hadn't slept in days, and his eyes shot to every corner of the room before his gaze landed on me.  I had scrambled to the classic private eye position, my feet resting on the desk in front of me. I hoped he hadn't noticed, and, seeing the state the dragon was in... he probably hadn't.

He sat down in front of me, and stretched his wings out, knocking over an picture of a pink griffin. It squeaked as it hit the floor. I blinked and stared at the picture for a couple of seconds, then turned my attention to the new possible client. He introduced himself as "Wither," and said he had a problem. 

"Yes, I can certainly see that, Mr. Wither." I said, sitting up and interlocking my fingers together. 
"Yeah, well, if you had the problem I had, you'd look like me too." 
"I'd have scales and wings, rather than this scar-covered mug? I'd take your problems any day."  I grin at him, and he scowls back.
"Listen buddy, I came here because I heard you were the best private eye, not the best fucking comedian in the city."
My grin slowly dissipates, and I'm suddenly all business. "All right, tell me what you want done." 
He nods. "It's a dangerous city, and someone wants me dea-" His exposition is suddenly interrupted by the left side of his head evaporating, and the crash of a window as a slug smashes through it...


TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 1, 2013)

Do I even wanna know what role I would play? XD


----------



## Willow (Dec 1, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> (the damn communist mods say i need your permission -_- )


A young wolf stands in his bedroom. He goes to sit at his computer, already enjoying a fine December morning perusing a forum he liked to frequent when he comes across a word used in a manner unknown to him. 
Quickly he races to Google in an attempt to find some clarity.

He finds none. Because it's not communist to need permission before you use someone's likelihood in a way they might not be comfortable with.


----------



## Riho (Dec 1, 2013)

It took me almost an entire second to register what had just happened. But once I did, I scrambled into action. I dashed into the tiny bathroom behind my desk, and vomited. With that done, I began to call the police. Then I looked at the body, and growled. Whoever had assassinated Wither (an obvious alias, but I didn't want to push it), had done it in MY OFFICE. The bastard was going to meet my style of justice. A swift kick to the groin, followed by the taking of his wallet, and watch. 

Riho justice. The best kind.

I called the cleaning lady, and was going to walk out, when I saw a slip of paper in the dead dragon's hand. I picked it up, and uncrumpled it. There was a letter and a symbol on it, both put down in blue ink. The letter was simply "G." I mused over the symbol for a bit, decided it was a crude drawing of a dog's genitals, and walked out the door. The bloodcurdling scream of the cleaning lady followed me into the night. 

I decided to start my search at the local scumbag bar. I trod over in the rain, wishing I had remembered to grab my totally bitchin' black trenchcoat on the way out. Unfortunately, I had been hasty. Hopefully there wasn't any blood on it. All I had currently on was a grey t-shirt and a pair of jeans. My paws padded on the asphalt, and the rain dripped off my nose. Finally, I made it. The bar. The place wanted to tell you right away that this was a place reserved for the worst kind of people. It had originally been a pretty nice place, until Percy got a hold of it. He had renamed it from the "Winking Hyena" to "The Closet," and had painted it black with white stripes to match the shirt he always wore. 

As soon as I stepped into the bar, I knew something was wrong. It could have been the lack of sound, or the fact that chairs and tables were overturned throughout the place. Or it was the giant "G" painted on the wall in blood. Or the fact that Percy had run out of my favorite flavor of Mountain Dew. 

Again.

[TO BE CONTINUED...]


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 1, 2013)

This is the trailer to a new fur-fiction I am trying to write.


Alleyway on Cider Street: Trailer

            Once upon a time, there lived a homeless individual who goes by the name of Gibby.  Within a place called Cider Street, Gibby lived in a small alleyway formed by the local library and diner.  You wouldnâ€™t say Gibby was living a life of luxury, unless your idea of a privileged lifestyle involves devouring half-eaten burgers, sleeping on asphalt, or having a good time with the inanimate love of your life in the comfort of the alleywayâ€™s dumpsters, which Gibby considers paradise.

Being a World War II veteran, Gibbyâ€™s sanity was severely damaged by the battlefield.  Financial troubles and family rejections have led our poor Gibby to live in this alleyway with nothing more than the trusty Browning FN pistol he smuggled out during his resignation in World War II, and his whore, Mrs. Potato head.  Gibby likes to meet new people, and often tries to socialize with the visitors of his humble abode.  I canâ€™t really say his visitors feel the same way, whether or not Gibby is having one of his sudden mood swings or war flashbacks.  This is the tale of our mentally unstable hoboâ€™s everyday life in the alleyway on Cider Street.


The reason this is so short is because of; well, baby steps really.  This is my first time writing fiction, and it takes me a while to make a page (I am never satisfied with my work.)  More to come!


----------



## Riho (Dec 1, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Story


"The Adventures of Gibby, the PTSD Hobo?"
What budget do you need for the feature film? I'll pay for it all! :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2013)

oh dear god I am loving this

_cider street_

would so live there ;~;


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 1, 2013)

Riho said:


> "The Adventures of Gibby, the PTSD Hobo?"
> What budget do you need for the feature film? I'll pay for it all! :V



First, I need to trick convince Gibby to sign a contract stating that he will become my slave actor for the show, slip some "stuff" into his drink, and document his life in some alleyway.  We will strike riches my friend.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 2, 2013)

I want to see where this could go, I want in!


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 5, 2013)

I apologize for not posting this sooner, I don't have all of the time in the world to write.

Alleyway on Cider Street:  Part 1:

            Our story starts in a little alleyway on Cider Street, where our little Gibby is following his usual daily routine._  THUD!  THUD!  THUD!_  The dumpster in Gibbyâ€™s alleyway was rocking back and forth, left to right; there were even a few instances where it left the ground completely.  A rabbit that happened to be passing by briefly glanced at the giant, shaking waste bin in confusion.  He quickly decided to ignore it and move along.  However, before he could make his way out of the alleyâ€¦  â€œAAAGH.â€  A deafening scream of pain rings out from the dumpster, making the rabbit jump in surprise.  The door of the trash bin swings open abruptly, and the dirt covered face of a distressed Gibby pops out of the waste bucket.

            The pained gaze of Gibby quickly shifts its attention to the passerby.  â€œHey, you.â€ said Gibby pointing to the rabbit.  â€œIâ€™m in a bit of pickle here.  Could you give me a hand?!â€  The rabbit nervously asked â€œW-what seems to be the trouble s-sir?â€  The hobo replied â€œLong story short, I was having an evening with my lass here, and Mr. Bottle Cap decided he wanted to get in on the action.  Sure, I welcomed him to our little event, but then one thing led to another, and now Mr. Bottle cap is playing a little too rough!â€  The rabbit; confused at the homeless manâ€™s words, tried to respond.  â€œYou got a coin?!â€  said Gibby abruptly.  The rabbit replies â€œW-well I do have some spare change in my po-â€œ â€œGive it here.â€ interrupted Gibby.  The rabbit hands over some of his excess currency to the perilous bum.  Gibby snatches the loose change from his hand, and closes the dumpster door whilst inside.  The rabbit decides that this is his time to leave before he sees the face of that perverted fox again, but before he could escapeâ€¦

            â€œNNGH, so.â€ cries Gibby from within the dumpster. â€œWhatâ€™s your UUGH, name?!â€  The rabbit pauses for a moment, but then continues to stealthily creep out of the alleyway.  Suddenly, the lid of the dumpster was opened ajar, and the nozzle of a small handgun peeked out of the waste bin.  _BANG! BANG!_  Two shots rang out from the barrel of the firearm, and the rabbit collapses out of shock as two bullets race towards the wall to his side.  â€œI SAID NA-; GOD DAMNIT!  ITâ€™S BLEEDING!!!â€ cries the infuriated Gibby from within the dumpster as a third shot fires outward from his weapon, hitting the concrete near the rabbitâ€™s feet.  The terrified expression of the rabbit fixes its gaze on Gibbyâ€™s handgun, slowly turning to his direction.  â€œJ-J-Jacob, M-my name i-is Ja-Jacob.â€  says the rabbit, shaking from head to toe.  â€œYou see?!  Was that so hard?!â€  exclaims Gibby.  Gibbyâ€™s statement was followed by a _pop_, and a long sigh of relief.

Soon after, Gibby quickly pops out from the dumpster with his hand grasping the small coin Jacob handed to him earlier.  â€œThe nameâ€™s Gibbyâ€ exclaims the hobo, tossing Jacob's change back to its rightful owner.  Jacob immediately catches the coin; and to his horror, tracks a mixture of blood andâ€¦  Well, a sticky substance on the currency.  Jacob immediately drops the coin upon realization.  â€œI tell ya, that bottle cap may play rough, but it knows how to get the job done!â€  said Gibby with a smile.

To be (possibly) continued...


I am aware that this is unfinished, I apologize for my laziness.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 12, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> DarrylWolf said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I added a sexual element to the Little Red Riding Hood story so I would have imagined myself as her well-endowed, horny, and muscular wolf boyfriend. That's not really a Furry crush but I did see myself as a lupine sex symbol.
> ...



Should I write this? Y/N?


----------



## Mentova (Dec 12, 2013)

nnnnnnnnnnnnn

Edit: seriously don't write that :c


----------



## Antronach (Dec 13, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Should I write this? Y/N?



Yyyyyyyyy

You could even throw in some vore with grandma!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 13, 2013)

What if DarrylWolf is the one fulfills the role of Little Red Riding Hood.

Would this be more plausible?



Antronach said:


> You could even throw in some vore with grandma!


Nah.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Feb 28, 2015)

Fay V said:


> Perfect, also guys don't be offended by what happens in the story, it's not personal, I just kinda need to do some stuff for plot reasons.
> 
> faf western prt 4.
> 
> ...



i think its time we get a continuation


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 28, 2015)

2 year old necro?

umm...I believe most of our fiction goes in the FAF comic thread, seems to be a good catchall...

are people going to participate in this?


----------



## NoahGryphon (Feb 28, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> 2 year old necro?
> 
> umm...I believe most of our fiction goes in the FAF comic thread, seems to be a good catchall...
> 
> are people going to participate in this?



woah >3< that really was 2 years ago. 

anyway  i just wanna see the FAF western go on


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 28, 2015)

That's our lil Noah~


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey our favorite latex griffon is back! And wow, I'd forgotten about this thread.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 1, 2015)

Aw yes. Noah's back.

Join comic thread. We need you.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 1, 2015)

Holy fucking crap


----------

